#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-20
<paran> Hi. I just installed gutsy using the latest kubuntu daily (20070819) installed. it failed to find any installable kernels
<paran> in the log console on tty4 it said "base-installer: info: Found kernels ''"
<paran> this was on i386
<paran> can't really write a good bug report as I didn't have time to collect more information, I simply installed the kernel-image deb using dpkg :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<superm1> evand, before you release today, i've got a few minor changes that'd i'd like if you could merge in at the mythbuntu branch.  none of them should be detrimental to the mainline binaries prior to tribe-5
<fneto> Hi all! Can anyone help me with a problem in the debian installer?
<fneto> It is my first time on this channel.
<evand> fneto: feel free to ask any questions and if someone can answer them, they will reply when they can
<fneto> Thanks. I'm customizing Ubuntu to add some programs that we developed for internal use in our company ok!
<fneto> I have created an extras dir and add all of my software to it. I've re-signed the packages and created a pressed file. My installation is working perfectly for now!
<fneto> My problem is that my iso file is using 798Mb of space, and my company's PC's only have CD-ROM drives. So I'like to break my installation in 2 cd's.
<fneto> How can I do that?
<evand> fneto: I'm checking on that for you.  I don't know the answer myself, but there's another developer who definitely does.
<glledo> what about using those (more expensive) 800MB cd-rs?
<fneto> my problem is that I'not finding these 800Mb CD for buy in my country. I can't use a netboot installation image because some pcs are on places that have only dial-up access
<btm> perhaps there are other packages on the cd that could be removed?
<fneto> and probably I will need to put 20Mb of data  inside the cd
<evand> fneto: Support for that in Ubuntu has always been disabled to make using a single CD as easy as possible, and it's probably too big a change to easily unwind.  cjwatson, the lead developer on the installer, suggested that you have people insert the second CD after installation, which will result in the desktop prompting them to add the CD to their sources.
<fneto> I try to remove some packages, but even packages that I will not need like gimp are dependecies of anothers that I want to use
<fneto> Yeah this idea of the second CD is probably the most useful thing to do!
<fneto> But let me ask you something if I use a second CD should I use an specific structure on this CD or only copy all the deb packages on the root is enough?
<evand> fneto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageCDs
<fneto> ok I'm reading it now! I will follow the instructions and test it again!
<fneto> And let me ask you another thing? I customize the desktop menus and appearance. How can I distribute these customizations in the install CD?? Do I need to repackge ?
<fneto> what packages should I change?
<btm> fneto: you may want to look into change management like cfengine or popper.
<fneto> thank for all I need to go now! Later I will connect again ok! See you!
<xivulon> evand, did you try preseeding with the live cd?
<evand> several times in the past, but it's been a while since I've tried it
<evand> it should work everywhere except possibly in migration-assistant
<xivulon> can you please remind me what the kernel argument is?
<evand> url= or file=
<evand> I use url=http://evalicious.com/evan.seed to test.  You're welcome to use it.
<xivulon> hm I tried that, but it just booted into  the desktop
<evand> it will.  We still need to wire everything up so that ubiquity automatically starts in automatic mode
<evand> so for the time being you'll need to call ubiquity with --automatic
<xivulon> ah that what I forgot
<xivulon> evand, it freezes, looks like there are segfault issues as well.
<evand> arghh kernel oops
* evand throws a brick at VMWare Server
<evand> xivulon: what freezes?
<xivulon> I guess when X has to start, my VM does not accept any input, have to shut it down. Not sure if that is when the autoinstaller is starting, possibly the same mount -o move issue?
<xivulon> trying to boot without quiet splash
<evand> yikes, that one is new to me
<xivulon> There are segmentation faults after and before init-bottom
<xivulon> but it's going on
<evand> oh yeah, I should point out that there's no way you'll get a working install in the livecd currently
<evand> as those segfaults you're seeing are the result of the mount bug
<evand> which means /rofs doesn't get properly mounted
<evand> and thus cannot be copied into the new filesystem
<evand> the installer should work fine up until you hit the install button though
<xivulon> it loaded the desktop, is it ignoring url=... --automatic?
<evand> xivulon: if you have answered questions in the debconf database (less /var/cache/debconf/config.dat or debconf-communicate), then you know url= worked.  If you run ubiquity in --debug mode (in addition to --automatic) you should see lines like 30 question skipped
<evand> or something along those lines
<xivulon> ahh so you still have to click on "install", I thought the installer would be launched during the boot process without reaching the desktop
<evand> not yet
<evand> that's on the todo list
<xivulon> not sure all preseed options went in, US English is set as seen, but I do not see things like hostname and username.
<xivulon> evand, did you tell colin about the "HD preseed scanner"? I mentioned it on my email but had no comment on it
<evand> xivulon: indeed, I believe he will reply to your email tomorrow or within the week.  It came up on a call with him and I believe his response was that he will need to give it some thought.
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2191 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-20> ubiquity: * Remove accidentally leftover debugging code
<CIA-20> ubiquity: * Repeat changes to page handling code to kdeui.
<xivulon> evand, I may scrap together a script to add to local-top from the reminder of lupin
<evand> ok
<xivulon> evand, on a separate topic, are windows line ending in preseed supported?
<evand> xivulon: good question, I'm not really sure
<xivulon> they did not use to be supported but did not test
<xivulon> since the preseed is in windows, some users will probably want to edit it manually before using it
<xivulon> so supporting windows line endings is the safest option
<xivulon> in lupin I used to convert them (in a poor fashion), but it would be better to support them directly
<evand> I'll bring it up with cjwatson and make the change if he agrees.
<xivulon> thanks
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2192 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-20> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: partman-
<CIA-20> ubiquity:  basicfilesystems 54ubuntu3, partman-partitioning 50ubuntu2.
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2193 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.11
<superm1> evand, will you be able to get our changes for mythbuntu's frontend merged into 1.5.11, or is it too late for that?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-21
<evand> argh, sorry, but I wanted to make sure I got the bug fixes in .11 and it out the door as quickly as possible.  I'll get your changes into 1.5.12 later tonight.
<superm1> thx evand
<xivulon> evand, how is LIVEMEDIA and LIVEMEDIA_OFFSET supposed to work? I do not see where those vars are set.
<xivulon> I am looking for a way to specify an ISO file for casper to use
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<derjoerg> Nobody an idea, which ide-modules are loaded during installation?
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2194 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump version to 1.5.12
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2195 ubiquity/ (6 files in 4 dirs): Merge with ubiquity.mythbuntu.
<fneto> hi all, does anybody know how to create an cd-rom with ubuntu .deb packages that, when inserted pop's up the dialog asking if you want to install de packages?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-22
<cr3> might there be a way to hook into the installer so that when a step in the installation fails, some action can be taken such as sending an email message? of course, this assumes the failing step occurs after network configuration
<xivulon> evand, have started the lupin gutsy branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ago/lupin/gutsy
<xivulon> so far I only added some patches vs casper to allow finding a preseed on the HD, boot from an ISO, and "remap" windows drives to linux devices within preseed.
<xivulon> the code is broken at the moment since I did not have time to test it at all, but at least you can have a quick glance so that we do not overlap
<xivulon> I should hopefully have a working version later on tonight
<xivulon> The missing bits will probably go into lupin.deb. I added a temporary hook so that the package can be put on the filesystem as opposed to be in the CD.
<xivulon> Main content of lupin.deb will probably be 1) remapping of menu.lst paths, 2) sysctl settings to improve fs robustness
<xivulon> Main outstanding issues: 1) remounting the loop file rw, 2) grub
<xivulon> evand I think I found an elegant solution for the remapping of menu.lst in loopinstallations !
<evand> xivulon: great!
<evand> cr3: I don't believe there is, at least I don't believe there's a nice debconf key for it.  I'll look into it in a bit.
<xivulon> the issue is that when menu.lst is generated the path appers '/boot/vmlinuz' but when menu.lst is used by grub4dos vmlinuz will be under '/ubuntu/disks/boot/vmlinuz'
<cr3> evand: at this point, I don't really mind if it's not so nice :) I'm looking into it as well, I'll let you know of my progress... if any
<xivulon> it occurred to me that instead of trying to remap from within linux, it would be much easier to ask grub4dos to support a groot_prefix parameter
<xivulon> so if you have groot=(hd0,0), groot_prefix=/ubuntu/disks, kernel /boot/vmlinuz
<evand> nice
<evand> thanks cr3
<xivulon> grub4dos would actually first look into (hd0,0)/ubuntu/disks/boot/vmlinuz
<xivulon> The only restriction is that when you bindmount, the folder has to be the same name. Hence /ubuntu/disks/BOOT -> /BOOT
<xivulon> I have already asked grub4dos devs to add that
<evand> and they're receptive to this patch?
<xivulon> I just sent the email, by the devs so far have been fantastic
<xivulon> Unless they are on holidays I would expect that within a few days
<evand> great
<xivulon> not sure if you saw https://code.launchpad.net/~ago/lupin/gutsy , it's not great and probably not working, but it's a first go at what we discussed
<xivulon> should be ok tonight
<evand> I haven't had a chance to look it over yet, but I should find time later today to.
<cr3> evand: I can't even find some of the error strings returned by the installer in initrd.gz, any suggestions where to look?
<evand> quite a bit gets dumped to syslog, but that doesn't really help if you're just interested in the errors
<evand> hrm
<evand> oh, or do you mean the log of errors in the initrd?
<cr3> evand: I was looking at both the syslog and the curses installer interface. In the interface, I have the string "An error was returned while trying to install" and in syslog I have "base-installer: error: exiting on error"
<cr3> evand: I'm trying to find what catches those errors, hoping that I could trap the error somehow
<evand> indeed, not sure though.  I'd have to poke around a bit.
<cr3> evand: if I can introduce an isolated hack to trap all errors, that'd be perfect
<xivulon> evand does ubiquity support initrd preseeding? My code should dump the preseed into the root.
<evand> checking
<evand> xivulon: you need to specify the location using file=
<evand> it will not automatically detect the preseed file
<superm1> evand, it would appear that the mythbuntu frontend is stuck in an endless loop on the partitioning step, when using those resize recipes.  offhand do you know what the cause of this would have been (some major changes to the partitioner i'd expect)?  I'll investigate it later on myself to see if i can resolve it
<superm1> doesn't occur in the ordinary GTK frontend
<evand> superm1: from trunk?  I haven't modified mythbuntu to use the new page handling code yet, as I keep getting caught up in other work.  I'm quite surprised it gets that far.
<superm1> Yes evand i merged trunk yesterday and built it on a PPA, tested this morning
<superm1> i'll have a look over the page handling code in gtk-ui
<superm1> and see if i can adapt it
<superm1> mind you that we only have one mythbuntu debconf step
<evand> great, that would help quite a bit
<superm1> all the earlier steps are simply pages in the GTK notebook
<evand> hrmm
<superm1> the debconf step occurs right before the partitioner for us
<superm1_> ick evand, i might be looking back a few revisions too far, but it looks as though i'm going to have to derivate from ubiquity/filteredcommand.py now?
<evand> superm1_: you're probably looking back too far.  You only need to add a set_page function
<evand> well, and redo run() and a few other places a bit
<superm1_> Okay phew.
<evand> latest revision is 2195
<superm1_> i was on latest revision, but working my way forward from all the bzr log entries that were related to pages
<evand> ahh
<superm1_> ah yes i see the upload on 8-20-07 cleans that up
<evand> indeed
<superm1_> much better
<evand> yeah, it was messy at first
<evand> I cleaned it up when I realized I broke kde_ui hardcore
<superm1_> haha
<superm1_> okay well i've got to run to my next course.  i'll let you know when i've got mythbuntu working again then
<evand> great, thanks
<xivulon> evand, I am not too keen on using file=, since what I am doing is copying from find_preseed=frompath to file=topath
<xivulon> So it will be difficult to distinguish when find= is intended as an actual preseed or whether it is supposed to be a destionation_path
<xivulon> I mean discriminating the case is pretty easy (just check if there is a file in topath before copying there the preseed file from find_preseed), but this double use makes it a bit confusing
<xivulon> At the moment I am copying from find_preseed -> ${rootmount}
<xivulon> Hmm my english was quite bad, quite I mean is that file= will end up having a double role of pointing to an existing preseed file and indiacate the destination to which to copy any preseed find via find_preseed
<cr3> what part of the installer calls /usr/lib/base-installer/kernel.sh?
<evand> cr3: base-installer
<cr3> evand: odd, I can't find that script on the filesystem in busybox
<cr3> maybe it's just a shell function in one of the installation scripts, but I can't find that either
<evand> kernel.sh or base-installer?
<cr3> base-installer, I just have it in the cdrom pool and the directory under /usr/lib
<evand> If it's loaded, you should have "Install the base system" in the menu
<cr3> evand: yep, so I guess it's a shell function. now I need to determine where it's defined
<superm1> evand, This warning may be trouble "            # Non-debconf steps are no longer possible as the interface is now
<superm1>             # driven by whether there is a question to ask."  Is this only because of the --automatic feature?  If so, then i'll just reimplement around it
<evand> superm1: I am probably wrong in that assertion as the first step is a non-debconf step.
<superm1> that's right. stepWelcome
<evand> but yes, the main reason for the change was to support skipping pages entirely
<evand> that may still work as it's somewhat special-cased, I'd have to poke around but I'm currently occupied with another task
<evand> special-cased before we enter the loop, that is
<superm1> not a big deal, i'll try it, and see if it "Just Works" after the other changes i've put in
<superm1> and if it doesnt look more closely at it
<evand> ok
<xivulon> evand, I am back
<evand> xivulon: hi
<evand> I'm reading over what you wrote earlier, I'm just having a hard time following it.
<evand> I'm not sure what you mean by file= indicating the destination to copy the preseed file.  file= in capser takes the file pointed to, runs debconf-set-selections on it and exists, not anything more.
<evand> exits*
<xivulon> evand, sorry was doing 2 conversations at the same time
<evand> not a problem, there's no rush
<xivulon> what I mean is that at the moment I find a preseed file on HD via heuristics using find_preseed and copy it onto / for initrd preseeding
<xivulon> What I will have to do to use file=, is to read the value of file= and copy over there the preseed I fetched in the previous step
<xivulon> In this context file= is used as a destination path
<evand> ohhh
<xivulon> No big deal
<xivulon> But it might be a bit confusing, if you use file=/path/to/preseed1 and find_preseed=/path/to/preseed2, preseed2 will be copied on top of preseed1
<xivulon> provided you are aware of that I am happy
<xivulon> There where a few bugs in the code, I can go a bit further in the process now
<evand> I'm still confused, but I think it stems from the deeper issue that I'm not getting how this works with read only media like a CD.  How can you possibly place a preseed file there?
<xivulon> find_preseed allows you to place preseed2 in the hard disk, but you may have a file preseed in the ISO
<xivulon> In fact at the moment there is a file preseed in the iso
<xivulon> /cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed
<evand> indeed
<evand> ok, so your concern is over choosing both or between the two?
<xivulon> With this scheme find_preseed will always overwrite preseed/file
<xivulon> It's not a big deal since the frontend can easily incorporate whatever seed is on the HD
<evand> well, casper does it, not ubiquity, but yes
<xivulon> That is only an issue if you want to use 2 preseeds, which I think is not a good idea anyway
<xivulon> by the way, with the patch, since you can use an ISO on HD, you should be able to use the live initrd for hd-media/netinstallations as well
<evand> neat
<xivulon> I am uploading a couple of fixes, it does not boot the ISO yet
<evand> I'm going to hopefully peruse the code a bit after I finish this other work tonight so I have a much better understanding during these conversations.
<xivulon> basically put a preseed in say /ubuntu/install/preseed.cfg, put the iso in say /ubuntu/install/gutsy.iso then use the following boot parameters
<xivulon> find_iso=/ubuntu/install/gutsy.iso find_preseed=/ubuntu/install/preseed.cfg
<evand> ok
<xivulon> That will scan all block devices and use the first file it finds, not 100% safe, but will do for now
<xivulon> as mentioned there are still a couple of things to fix, have to go eat something and will try to patch it properly
<cr3> evand: so, I found that I can patch individual programs such as bin/apt-install in initrd.gz to report errors without significantly affecting the installer
<cr3> evand: but, that's the best I got so far which doesn't cover all the other cases where the installation might fail
<evand> cr3: ok
<evand> cr3: if I understand correctly, you just want the error itself, right?  Or do you want to be able to jump in when the error happens and respond somehow?
<cjwatson> cr3: evand says you're having some trouble?
<cr3> evand: the latter, I want to hook into the installer somehow to run a command when an error occurs
<superm1> evand, so now if i preseed the debconf questions that would have been asked on a page, does that page automatically get skipped?
<superm1> or do i need to do something else too?
<cjwatson> cr3: as in whenever debconf displays an error? no hook for that, sorry
<cr3> cjwatson: yep. as you know, I have the installation of daily images automated in vmware and now I'm working on reporting problems when there is an error
<cjwatson> best you can do is watch the syslog really ...
<cr3> cjwatson: would you recommend a place where I can hack a hook somehow? I have been toying with modifying apt-file in initrd.gz, but that only covers errors relating to that command
<cr3> cjwatson: hm, so I could have a process reading syslog on a pipe and then reacting when some string(s) is detected
<evand> superm1: --automatic
<evand> it should only skip the page when --automatic is passed on the command line
<superm1> evand, what if i just want to skip a page based on choices chosen in the UI though?
<superm1> i had to migrate every one of my pages over to have a debconf step with it
<superm1> but still don't want them all to necessarily come up
<evand> if you don't call a page's dbfilter, then it wont try to switch to that page.  Alternatively, if a dbfilter has no questions to ask, it wont show a page
<cr3> cjwatson: I could then spawn that process from preseed/early_command
<superm1> evand, hm.  my run() function may have to be fairly elaborate then.  i'll chew on that for a bit
<evand> cr3: cjwatson what about watching the debconf database for errors with the seen flag?
<cr3> evand: where's/what's the debconf database?
<evand> cr3: /var/lib/cdebconf/questions.dat
<evand> arr, nevermind
<evand> I should think things through before I blurt them out.
<cr3> evand: heh, I just had a look at questions.dat and came to the same conclusion :)
<cjwatson> cr3: early_command is reasonable enough
<cjwatson> evand: I wouldn't recommend it ...
<cr3> cjwatson: the only problem is what strings to search in the syslog
<cjwatson> cr3: I was thinking of just having it time out if it stalls with no activity for too long
<cjwatson> cr3: at DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer it would sit there stuck at a GO command ...
<cjwatson> so conceivably you could spot that
<cr3> cjwatson: sounds like a plan, I will try a first iteration and refactor when it breaks down. at least I'm happy not having to touch the existing installer files
<cr3> cjwatson: in what language would you recommend I write the script so that it could run from early_command? I'm thinking my only options are C and shell, but I'm not sure I could pull off this kind of logic strictly in shell
<cjwatson> C or shell are your only options
<cjwatson> whichever you're comfortable in
<cr3> both, but reading on a pipe and then breaking out of a loop after a timeout doesn't seem feasible in shell
<cjwatson> well, not the timeout, but you wouldn't need that if you did the DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer thing
<cjwatson> (and actually it's feasible with a small helper program to send you the SIGALRM)
<cr3> actually, I think I can pull it off in shell! quicker to give it a try and then revert to C if necessary
<xivulon> cjwatson: I was mentioning to evand earlier that I might have a solution for the problem of different paths whenever menu.lst is generated by linux but used within windows
<xivulon> have grub4dos support a groot_prefix argument which gets prepended to the kernel/initrd path
<xivulon> I sent an email to grub4dos devs
<cr3> darn, my preseed/early_command calls a function with & to set in the background but the installer stalls, it's probably not detaching from the controlling terminal or something :(
<xivulon> evand I have uploaded xinit-ubiquity, a simple init.d script based on gdm to start ubiquity automatically. You have to put it in /etc/rc2.d before gdm
<xivulon> As usual it's untested and probably won't work yet
<cr3> hehe, I found the reason! log-output polls the file default descriptors created by the process!
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-23
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson have an issue when trying to use live cd initrd to boot from HD ISO
<xivulon> the line in casper 'mount -t squashfs -o ro /dev/loop1 /filesystem.squashfs' fails with 'attempt to access beyond end of device'
<xivulon> that's probably because /cdrom sits on loop0 in my case
<superm1> evand, i think i'm missing something here.  with this new run() setup, how do the different pages get shown?  It's flying through all the debconf for all these pages without showing the GUI?
<evand> xivulon: yikes
<evand> superm1: when a question is asked, the associated page is shown
<evand> superm1: the component has to call filteredcommand.run
<superm1> hm that's odd.  that's what it should be doing then for me
<superm1> how is the page associated with the component though other than load order?
<superm1> *question associated with the page
<superm1> because i see self.pages being declared, but it just lists the questions that are for each of the pages
<evand> self.pages determines the order
<evand> as the main loop in run iterates through that list
<superm1> right that's what i see
<evand> oh
<evand> I misread
<superm1> but say partman.Partman, it pulls in that filteredcommand and it's questions
<superm1> but how does that relate to the loading of the glade file now
<superm1> and setting that page in the GUI
<superm1> since it used to be in process_step()
<superm1> oh wait, it's done externally
<superm1> via the set_page function isn't it
<xivulon> evand at the moment I have a problem with a nested loop, any idea?
<evand> a dbfilter is set in the main loop in run, that runs through until it hits a question that it would like to stop at.  It (the component) then calls filteredcommand.run(), which then calls set_page in the frontend (which actually changes the UI page) and enters the gtk main loop for event processing
<evand> xivulon: can you elaborate?
<superm1> evand, okay, i get it now, thx
<evand> no problem
<xivulon> evand, I am testing the find_iso code, the iso file gets mounted to /cdrom, then it tries to mount casper/filesystem.squashfs and it fails
<evand> ohhh
<xivulon> but I can mount nested loop devices under feisty
<evand> xivulon: daily iso?  is mount segfaulting?
<xivulon> yeah it's the same daily iso but it's not defaulting instead I have the error:
<xivulon> attempt to access beyond end of device
<evand> oh, hrm
<xivulon> buffer i/o error on device loop0 (the one mounted on /cdrom)
<xivulon> I tried to do the same operation from feisty and it works fine
<evand> hrmm
<xivulon> trying again from command line
<evand> that looks like one for pkl or cjwatson
<xivulon> by the way did you see the xinit thingy?
<xivulon> it will start ubiquity in a barebone X session when launched with --automatic
<evand> indeed.  I'm not sure how we're going to proceed with starting ubiquity automatically yet (there's more than one way to do it).  But should we go that route, I'll definitely use your patch.  Thanks!
<xivulon> my reasoning was this
<xivulon> users will run the windows wizard, which will install "stuff" and reboot
<xivulon> if they reboot into a desktop environment, almost everyone will be lead to believe that the installation is completed
<xivulon> when it actually did not even start
<xivulon> that's the main reason to use a barebone x session with just ubiquity, but of course it is well possible to start ubiquity within a full gnome desktop
<evand> xivulon: indeed, that thought crossed my mind as well
<xivulon> /#join ubuntu-kernel
<xivulon> ops
<JD> Hi, I need to rebuild dapper's netboot image to include the bnx2 driver.
<JD> I've got as far as knowing I need to rebuild the nic-modules udev. the question is how do I get that used in the d-i build rather than from the archive?
<cjwatson> JD: you then have to grab the debian-installer source package from dapper (actually you probably want dapper-updates) and shove your nic-modules udeb in the localudebs directory there
<cjwatson> and rebuild the initrd with that
<JD> ah localudebs
<JD> okay
<JD> is there an updated nic-modules udeb with bnx2 already?
<JD> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/73647
<JD> but I can't find the package it would be fixed in
<cjwatson> give me a moment and I'll look that up
<JD> cheers :)
<cjwatson> ok, there is, but only in dapper-proposed with a weird ABI - I don't think you can actually use that
<cjwatson> it's due to be done properly for 6.06.2
<JD> but that's not going to be today is it?
<JD> I'll rebuild the kernel package from source and then rebuild d-i
<JD> it's okay.
<JD> the localudebs bit is the bit I was missing
<cjwatson> no, not today
<JD> :)
<cjwatson> JD: fwiw, re what fabbione said, definitely here and not #ubuntu-boot
<JD> yeah, it was me and a bot. I got a little lonely :)
<stgraber> cjwatson: Do you know if there is a way to use preseeding with the Minimal/Netboot image ?
<cjwatson> stgraber: sure, see the installation guide, it's basically the same
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson I'll be away for the next 4-5 days, if there is anything you'd like to discuss or you'd like me to do re lupin merge pls let me know.
<cjwatson> xivulon: I've replied to your recent mail
<xivulon> reading
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@cairhien ~/src/ubuntu/lupin/gutsy/xinit-ubiquity/etc>$ sh -n init.d/xinit-ubiquity
<cjwatson> init.d/xinit-ubiquity: 63: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting ";;")
<cjwatson> (easy fix, remove the stray fi)
<xivulon> cjwatson, find_preseed is needed to pass a preseed file which is not on the cdrom.
<xivulon> In a typical case a run a windows wizard which generates a preseed files and leaves it on the hard disk
<cjwatson> ah yes
<cjwatson> sorry, obviously a brainfart on my part
<xivulon> cjwatson, I did not fully test the scripts, partly because of lack of time, partly because I still have segfault issues
<cjwatson> no worries, I'll fix them up
<cjwatson> I think maybe 'automatic' as the boot option rather than '--automatic' would be more usual
<xivulon> I agree,
<cjwatson> or even 'automatic-ubiquity' to be more explicit
<cjwatson> something like that anyway
<xivulon> I'll write 2 init scripts when I am back, one to set sysctl and one to turn off hybernation/suspend
<xivulon> None of those are really necessary, they could be installed by default, since they will just be skept if root is not on a loop device
<cjwatson> hmm
<xivulon> Something like: if / on loop file: set systcl, turn off hibernation
<cjwatson> we could hack it in /etc/init.d/sysctl or whatever it is
<cjwatson> probably better to have it clearly separated though
<xivulon> I think that the hibernation/suspend check might be useful in other cases, so I'd probably have somethink like: /etc/init.d/checksuspend
<cjwatson> acpi-support maybe
<xivulon> acpi-support is overridden since when the sleep script is called it uses a --force parameter that ignores the ACPI_SLEEP/ACPI_HIBERNATE
<xivulon> if you try to set ACPI_HIBERNATE=false, you can still hibernate from the power manager
<cjwatson> I meant putting the init script there
<xivulon> ahh
<xivulon> yep it makes sense.
<xivulon> could you chase mjg59 on suspend with fuse?
<cjwatson> I think often one of the things that confuses people about Ubuntu (and indeed Debian) is that we try to spread things out among the packages that would ordinarily be responsible for those areas of functionality, rather than creating a new package for the modifications
<cjwatson> yep
<cjwatson> (I'll try anyway)
<xivulon> that at the moment does not work because things are put to sleep in the wrong order, but it can probably be fixed, that would leave out only hibernation
<xivulon> ok I'll take care of the acpi-support script and the sysctl initrd script when I am back.
<xivulon> If those go in by default, and the other issues mentioned are addressed there should not be anything left of lupin
<cjwatson> I'll beat you to it if I can ;-)
<xivulon> hope so!
<xivulon> launchpad is a bit moody today!
<xivulon> anyway the script that disables hibernation/suspend is in http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~lupin-team/lupin/devel/annotate/geza0kovacs%40gmail.com-20070807030133-r0qkfwbbzrou4n6c?file_id=postinst-20070516225906-ln9g3688zc5narr5-1
<cjwatson> right
<xivulon> Note that hibernation should always be avoided when swap is on a file, suspend should be avoided only when fuse is used to mount / (unless mjg59 can fix that)
<cjwatson> hello, CIA, please respond
<cjwatson> those do both seem like straight bugs
<xivulon> So if you do a loopinstallation within an ext3 host, suspend should work
<cjwatson> though I guess the former is conceptually tricky
<cjwatson> 15:59 <cjwatson> anything feasible to be done
<cjwatson> 15:59 <cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> 15:59 <mjg59> No
<cjwatson> 15:59 <mjg59> There's some patches in .23 that /might/ help
<cjwatson> 15:59 <mjg59> But the entire model is basically broken
<cjwatson> so we'll just turn it off
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2196 ubiquity/debian/changelog: formatting
<xivulon> re dd use to create the image file, I am not sure what is the end result when using dd on top of ntfs-3g/vfat, but that is something that might be worth testing, since zeroing the full image might take some time
<evand> huh, shouldn't installer-for-windows be an approved spec for Gutsy?
<cjwatson> probably
<evand> also, any objections over me adding not being able to suspend to the release note on w.u.c/InstallerForWindows ?
<cjwatson> fine by me
<cjwatson> xivulon: yeah, it is a bit slow
<cjwatson> on ext3, a sparse file won't actually take up space on the filesystem
<cjwatson> so it would be possible to take up space with other files and then run out of space while trying to write to other bits of the sparse file
<xivulon> a sparse file is not good
<xivulon> when you use in a nested setup (ext3 inside a sparse file in ntfs3) performance is terrible, we had that in the past
<xivulon> In windows there is a command to preallocate the disk space, and usually writing the last block will "reserve" the full file, not sure if there is an equivalent in linux
<xivulon> I was hoping that something like `dd bs=1m seek=(n-1)m count=1` would do the trick, but I never tested that.
<cjwatson> there's a posix_fallocate syscall but I don't know how widely it's implemented
<xivulon> that would cut down installation time of a several seconds to a few minutes, but of course it's a feature in the nice-to-have camp
<xivulon> re remounting loop files in rw, I could not do that even with good old ext3 (I am not using ntfs-3g at this stage).
<xivulon> the issue seems to be that if you create the loop device on top of a ro filesystem, the loop device is in "write protected" mode, and you cannot undo that
<xivulon> unless you losetup -d
<cjwatson> have you tried blockdev --setrw?
<xivulon> nope
<cjwatson> might be worth a shot
<xivulon> I won't be able to play with it for the next 4-5 days
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> I'll give it a try, should be easy to set up a test
<xivulon> great
<xivulon> anything else you'd like to discuss?
<cjwatson> I think I need to adapt that xinit-ubiquity thing to handle KDE too, but again that's fairly straightforward (I have the gist of it in oem-config-dm)
<xivulon> By the way, I have not tested xinit-ubiquity at all ;P
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> that's ok
<cjwatson> I'm more than happy to be presented with even a gash implementation of something that's been on the wishlist for ages
<xivulon> that suits me good
<xivulon> One last thing.
<xivulon> At the moment we check whether the target folder is vergin or not before installing, and if not we end it then and there
<xivulon> Since we have an uninstallation mode, that is a handy feature
<cjwatson> yeah, I saw your mention of that in mail
<cjwatson> falling over with an error at that point is fine by me
<xivulon> yep 8, I have an hook inside casper/casper-bottom/find-preseed
<xivulon> but maybe the check should be done by autopartition-loop
<xivulon> have to go now. have a nice day and a great w/e
<cjwatson> you too
<cjwatson> autopartition-loop was certainly where I was thinking of doing it
<cjwatson> damn
<JD> am I right in thinking I want to edit debian/d-i/shared/modules/nic-modules to add a new module to the nic-modules udeb?
<JD> cos I'm sure I did that, but it's not in the resulting udeb and it's not in that file after the build
<cjwatson> that's right
<cjwatson> kernel-wedge might've spat out some log messages
<cjwatson> ?
<JD> erm where's that?
<JD> log file?
<JD> Use of uninitialized value in split at /usr/share/kernel-wedge/commands/gen-control line 36, <KVERS> line 2.
<JD> is the only thing after "kernel-wedge gen-control > debian/control"
<JD> also, is there anything I can do to make it only build the udebs?
<JD> it's just taken over 3 hours to build
<cjwatson> stderr ...
<cjwatson> you might have to poke at debian/rules for that
<cjwatson> I'm sure there's either a target for it, or you can just run the relevant commands
<JD> cjwatson: I had a .build file. debuild++
<JD> cheers
<superm1> cjwatson, could you think of any cleaner of a method to skip pages for the mythbuntu UI other than calling ok_handler directly from set_page?  They shouldn't always be skipped, but just depending on when choices are made.
<cjwatson> ask a fake question from somewhere?
<superm1> well i still want the questions asked
<superm1> but i dont want the user to sit at that screen to answer them
<cjwatson> oh, I see, other way round
<cjwatson> I think evand is closer to that than I am
<evand> will reply in ~10 min
<superm1> k
<JD> cjwatson: apparently it seems if you change the config.foo files to config.foo.disabled, it won't build them
<JD> I could be wrong and it could break horribly
* cjwatson <- not kernel build expert ;-)
<evand> superm1: can you give more context?  when should they be skipped/not skipped?
<superm1> evand, yes.  so one of the options i provide is a "standard" vs "advanced" install
<superm1> the standard prefills a bunch of the options on other pages
<superm1> so the user doesn't have to see them
<superm1> the way i've been prefilling them previously was just calling the appropriate gtk widget filling functionality, and then "hiding" the page of the gtk notebook.  now that there is a debconf on every page, i can't do it that way anymore
<evand> hrmm
<superm1> well at least i can still fill the contents of the page using gtk widget filling functionality
<superm1> and the debconf questions still get asked properly
<superm1> but i'd like to still hide those pages
<evand> can't you do something in set_page like if not in standard mode, set the current page to X?
<superm1> well then you still have to hit "ok" to get through the debconf questions for the page your skipping
<evand> is this updated code in trunk?
<superm1> let me see if i pushed yet
<superm1> yea it's pushed
<evand> ok, I need a few minutes to finish up something else, and then I'll look through the code to get a better idea of how to handle this
<superm1> if you are going to merge it though, ignore the version header at the top of debian/changelog
<superm1> k
<superm1> evand, i'm going to have to sign off for a bit.  i'll be back on within an hour or two
<evand> superm1: It looks like I wont get time to look at it until much later in the day.  I'll keep you posted.
<superm1> evand, okay.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-24
<Ubunter> hello
<superm1> evand, i'm back around if you got a chance to look at my branch now
<superm1> evand, i solved the page skipping problem tonight! i pushed it up to the ~mythbuntu branch.  would you be able to merge me and do a release with my set of changes?  We wanted to prepare our next disk for the next mythbuntu alpha release this coming weekend, so it'd be nice to be able to use the builds off ubuntu rather than a PPA/personal repo for it.
<JD> cjwatson: I've rebuilt d-i, but it hasn't picked up the new module
<cjwatson> check its build output to make sure it really used the one from localudebs rather than downloading
<JD> okay
<JD> is it looking for a particular version of the udebs?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> might be looking for a particular kernel ABI though, so make sure yours matches
<cjwatson> the 2.6.15-<number> part of the package name
<JD> yeah, that's what I'm thinking
<cjwatson> s/might be/is definitely/
<JD> it's looking for -26. not sure what the kernel I built is
<cjwatson> the version of d-i you're building should have come from the same place (dapper vs. dapper-proposed vs. dapper-updates) as the kernel source you based your work on
<JD> -23
<JD> so I think I've used the wrong one
<JD> okay
<cjwatson> but worst case, just grep for 2.6.15-23 in build/config/ and change all those to 2.6.15-<whatever you built>
<JD> nah, my d-i was from dapper-proposed
<JD> using the one from dapper should work
<JD> w00t that worked. cheers
<evand> superm1: looking over the changes now
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: i try to generate a custom cd but i have an error with debootstrap, apparently, some packages in scratch/1.packages file are not present, such as bash or something else. Which program generate 1.packages for example ?
<saispo> Missing debootstrap-required bash
<saispo> Missing debootstrap-required bsdutils
<saispo> for example
<saispo> i have no problem when i try to generate a feisty cd
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2197 ubiquity/ (31 files in 5 dirs): Merged with ubiquity.mythbuntu
<evand> superm1: skip_pages scares me somewhat, but I can't think of a better solution right now, short of turning on --automatic, which is less than ideal.
<evand> if we don't have any other changes by the end of the day, and there are no objections, I'll put out a new release tonight.
<cjwatson> saispo: usually means the Priority fields in the Packages files in your archive are bust
<evand> actually, hrm
<saispo> cjwatson: i merge with your repos today...
<saispo> my ubuntu repository is up2date too
<cjwatson> I'm sorry, there is no reasonable way for me to debug your setup from here; it works for us
<evand> superm1: if I have some free time I'm going to play around with this a bit.  I'm not seeing why you can't just handle everything in set_page, but I'm sure I'm missing something obvious.  I wont hold up the release though.  I'm assuming you've tested this, right?
<saispo> Package: bash
<saispo> Essential: yes
<saispo> Priority: required
<saispo> cjwatson: i generate the cd on the feisty for a gutsy, it may be this or not ?
<cjwatson> no. we generate all our CDs on edgy at the moment.
<cjwatson> I'm sorry but you're going to have to dig into this yourself
<saispo> i will :)
<superm1> evand, yes i've tested it within a virtual machien
<superm1> i cant seem to handle this all in set_page because set_page has no idea of whether this is a forward or backward request
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-25
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2198 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-20> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-20> ubiquity:  1.24ubuntu2, partman-target 50ubuntu3.
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2199 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.12
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-26
<AnRkey> hi all
<AnRkey> I am working on a VM that I need to give out and I want to know how I can get the repository chooser part of the setup to run. I want to supply a vm with every already setup and allow the user to choose a repository easily.
<cjwatson> AnRkey: I'm afraid it's not currently possible to run choose-mirror/apt-setup outside the installer; it might be easier just to direct the user to synaptic
<AnRkey> cjwatson, gonna have to write a script then :(
<AnRkey> just did not wanna do the work if it was already done
<AnRkey> thanks anyway
<TheInfinity> hello ... I was sent from #ubuntu+1 ... i have an strange error in installation from tribe5 alternate cd. installation failes while configuration of packages
<TheInfinity> while it is at 6% and ther stands "please wait". installing a console only system works
<TheInfinity> md5 sum of the iso is correct, testing the cd after burning also makes no error
<cjwatson> TheInfinity: please boot with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer as a kernel boot parameter (press F6 at the CD boot menu to edit the boot parameters), run through the installation until you reproduce the bug, extract /var/log/syslog from the installer (Alt-F2, 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb', and scp it somewhere convenient)
<cjwatson> TheInfinity: file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+filebug and then attach that syslog after you've filed it
<cjwatson> TheInfinity: and ideally tell me the bug number since I get too much bug mail to be able to read all of it in a timely fashion
<TheInfinity> how can i view syslog in alternate cd installer?
<cjwatson> I'd rather you just copied it out as I directed and sent it to me in a bug
<cjwatson> but 'nano -v /var/log/syslog'
<cjwatson> it may not be terribly useful without DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer though
<cjwatson> (may not be terribly useful with it either, but I can always hope)
<TheInfinity> hae i access to ftp to get the files away?
<cjwatson> no. scp
<TheInfinity> also ok
<cjwatson> ftp is just about possible but is a lot more fiddly
<TheInfinity> i'll test it
<cjwatson> 'udpkg -i /cdrom/pool/main/n/netkit-ftp/ftp_*.deb' ought to give you an ftp client if absolutely necessary
<TheInfinity> no i have also ssh / scp
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-18
<hye> hi, i'm trying to include another conf file from my preseed file. For example, d-i   preseed/include_command   string   if [some condition]; then echo recipe.cfg; fi; .... the problem is my recipe.cfg file doesn't come into ISO.... so, when i tried to install the created iso, the installer complained that it can't fild recipe.cfg file.   Does anyone know this problem?
<twb> What differences are there between the "cli" install rule on the netboot installer, and the server install CD?
<twb> (I'm guessing not much.)(
<kimabrandt> Hello. I have a problem with my custom-install-cd. I got the following error(s): "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources" and also "BAD signature from "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>". This happens while trying to install the Built ISO image. Are these related and what is the cause?
<CIA-1> installation-guide: cjwatson * r430 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Build installation-guide-lpia package.
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r530 casper/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-1> casper: Disable jockey as well as the old restricted-manager. While jockey does
<CIA-1> casper: do more than restricted-manager did, it also still uses a good chunk of
<CIA-1> casper: memory for a use case that's fairly limited on the live CD.
<CIA-1> installation-guide: cjwatson * r431 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080520ubuntu2
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r505 oem-config/ (debian/changelog debian/rules oem-config): Add sensible --version output and output our version to oem-config.log.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2770 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  - Fix widget/method name clash that broke the Quit button (LP: #257962).
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2771 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Hide auto-login option in OEM mode, since it will be offered later in
<CIA-1> ubiquity: a less confusing context (LP: #257606).
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-19
<udit99> is there any way I can find out what metapackages a given package belongs to ?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-20
<ThoughtWorksChar> word up, Udit
<CIA-2> base-installer: cjwatson * r329 base-installer/ (debian/changelog library.sh): merge from hardy-proposed
<CIA-2> base-installer: cjwatson * r330 ubuntu/debian/changelog: clarify provenance
<CIA-2> base-installer: cjwatson * r331 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.86ubuntu4
<davmor2> cjwatson: ping
<cjwatson> pong
<cjwatson> (don't do that, include payload with your ping)
<davmor2> cjwatson: np's sorry :)  Do you deal with the OEM aspect of the installer?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> FSVO "deal with"
<davmor2> Are you aware that it's fubar?  It just keeps looping back to oem user rather than running to setup the end user?
<cjwatson> doesn't surprise me
<davmor2> I think there are now 3 bugs open about it.  1 for Kubuntu 2 for gnome where they stopped at different stages :(
<cjwatson> I'm sorry, I have been on holiday and have had no time to look at it.
<cjwatson> I'm aware that there are problems but I'm afraid you'll just have to be patient :)
<davmor2> Yeah np's I was just making sure you knew about it rather than assuming, due to you being away :)
<CIA-2> user-setup: cjwatson * r110 ecryptfs-private/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Ask whether the user wants to set up an encrypted private directory.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I pushed some changes to partman-partitioning and partman-target yesterday for dmraid stuff. If you don't have anything to add to these packages in the next couple of days, I'll upload...
<cjwatson> not I
<cjwatson> go ahead
<TheMuso> Ok will do, thanks.
<cjwatson> (I haven't looked at the changes though)
<TheMuso> Its just removing checks for the sataraid file, as if the file is found, various options for partitioning, mount point, filesystem etc, are no longer available. Thanks to some work on libparted, I actually managed to sort out the UI for dmraid arrays in d-i in oen shot.
<TheMuso> I can wait if you wish to review them in the coming days...
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-21
<cjwatson> no, let's do commit-then-review here
<cjwatson> FF is close and time is short
 * TheMuso nods.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Would it help if I set myself up so that my changes are reported to the CIA bot in this channel? If so, care to point me to a doc?
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment
<cjwatson> "IRC notification"
<TheMuso> Oh ok thanks.
<TheMuso> I would have searched on the wiki had I known that there would be a page on it. :)
<CIA-2> partman-target: TheMuso * rluke.yelavich@canonical.com-20080820233050-32s6vgvfn9kq2lng ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 55ubuntu3
<TheMuso> crap not quite set right. grrr
 * TheMuso re-reads the page.
<cjwatson> looks like you missed out the cia_send_revno = true bit
<TheMuso> yeah it was a typo.
<CIA-2> partman-partitioning: TheMuso * r681 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 59ubuntu4
<TheMuso> /c
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll be doing some smoke testing for the next few days due to not being around for the alpha 5 release.  Is there anything you'd like me to check while testing?
<davmor2> cjwatson: Kubuntu Alternate 20080821 breaks on tasksel
<cjwatson> davmor2: thanks, will check
<davmor2> cjwatson I've just burnt it to some different media to double check before I bug it.
<cjwatson> mmm office download speeds
<davmor2> cjwatson: 20 meg :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: No failed again.  Do you need the log files attached to the bug etc?
<cjwatson> davmor2: always
<davmor2> cjwatson: Np's I'll ping you bug number shortly :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/260029
<cjwatson> davmor2: in future I'd appreciate just the syslog and partman files attached separately, rather than as a tarball
<cjwatson> it should be faster for you to do and it's much easier for me to process
<davmor2> cjwatson: are those the two you need each time?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> the others are uninteresting
<davmor2> okay no probs then I'll do that in future for you :)
<cjwatson> anyway, see bug, that sort of thing isn't an installer bug - stuff is just uninstallable
<cjwatson> compare http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/intrepid_probs.html
<cjwatson> and actually http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/report.html is better here
<cjwatson> if kubuntu-desktop is uninstallable in that report, you should generally just skip the test as it won't work
<davmor2> cjwatson: ah okay cool these thing are useful to know :)
<kirkland> nasrat: ping
<CIA-2> user-setup: cjwatson * r111 ecryptfs-private/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply user-setup-ask): display passphrase if randomly generated
<davmor2> evand: ping.  Wubi on Intrepid is dropping into initramfs I don't know if it is known or not?  I've not seen ago to ask either :(
<evand> argh, he left
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r952 ubuntu/debian/changelog:
<CIA-2> debian-installer: No-change rebuild to pick up new components (particularly busybox and
<CIA-2> debian-installer: preseed).
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r953 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu10
<superm1> evand, would you mind sending me the output of dmidecode on that 1530 that you have ?
<evand> superm1: will do
<superm1> thanks
<poningru> ello
<poningru> trying to figure out how to mess with this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz
<poningru> in the middle of d-i it asks the user to choose which desktop/server to install
<poningru> I would like to remove particular ones from said list and add another entry
<poningru> trying to figure out where to configure it
<poningru> I have initrd.gz gunzipped and cpiod out
<poningru> and looking through it
<poningru> cant really find any config stuff for debian installer
<poningru> where I can change that
<poningru> so any help would be appreciated
<poningru> essentially modifying the pool structure (I think)
<persia> poningru: Might that be the tasksel interface?
<poningru> yes I believe so
<poningru> hold on let me see
<poningru> yes thats it
 * poningru wonders how to edit that
<poningru> I cant find tasksel in the initrd though... assuming its getting downloaded during the netboot
<poningru> nvm found it
<poningru> danke
<poningru> gaah that was on my local machine
<poningru> is there any docs on this thing?
<poningru> persia, any thoughts?
<poningru> how do I check all the d-i pkgsel/ preseed options?
<poningru> ok I think I figured it out
<poningru> thanks persia
<udit99> I have a vague conception of tasks being similar to metapackages... but in creation of an ubuntu installer, where do we find the tasks like ubuntu-standard ?.. Where are these specified ?
<udit99> If I look at the Packages index file of the repo on my ISO, I can see that there are some packages that have been specified as belonging to a task, but apart from that Im not sure where to find the defined set of tasks on my ISO
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-22
<CIA-2> user-setup: cjwatson * r110 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): merge ecryptfs-private branch
<CIA-2> user-setup: cjwatson * r111 ubuntu/debian/po/ (60 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-2> user-setup: cjwatson * r112 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.20ubuntu5
<cjwatson> davmor2: there's a bunch of oem-config stuff in bzr; I'm just going to upload it and see if it helps
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r506 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-2> oem-config: Automatic update of included source packages: localechooser 2.03ubuntu2,
<CIA-2> oem-config: user-setup 1.20ubuntu4.
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r507 oem-config/debian/changelog: people don't seem satisfied with this fix
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r508 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.45
<davmor2> cjwatson: when is likely to be in an iso?  Monday?
<cjwatson> tomorrow, assuming successful builds
<cjwatson> we don't shut down the builds for the weekend ;-)
<davmor2> cjwatson: I wasn't sure that they were worked on over the weekend :)  Np's I'll try tomorrow night then and let you know as soon as I do :)
<superm1> hum it appears CIA decided not to show a bunch of commits of mine.  i've got 4 or so that were relevant to the mythbuntu fe only
<evand> yeah, it's good for that
<cjwatson> evand: what is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/stable (seems to be a Windows executable) and can it not be there?
<evand> was this my doing?
<evand> I don't recall making that
<cjwatson> dunno, I thought you might know :)
<cjwatson> maybe an accidental result of ln?
<evand> heh, I don't think it was me.  Perhaps slangasek?
<evand> as I believe he set up Wubi for the ubuntu.com site.
<evand> during 8.04 development
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2775 ubiquity/ (build/ltmain.sh configure configure.ac): bump to 1.9.10
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2776 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-2> ubiquity: 1.86ubuntu4, partman-efi 17ubuntu2, partman-partitioning 59ubuntu4,
<CIA-2> ubiquity: partman-target 55ubuntu3, user-setup 1.20ubuntu5.
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2777 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py: whitespace matters in python! :-)
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2778 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py: more whitespace
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2779 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9.10
<mpt> evand, do you have time to discuss ye olde timezone selector map?
<evand> mpt: surely
<evand> mpt: Are you aware of the somewhat redesign of it going on in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityVisualRefresh ?
<mpt> not really
 * mpt reads
<mpt> aha
<mpt> yay for no more zooming necessary
<evand> exactly :)
<mpt> evand, instead of having one menu for the timezone, and another for the cities in that timezone, how about making the map keyboard-accessible?
<mpt> e.g. Left = previous, Right = next
<mpt> and give the UTC offset as a caption underneath
<evand> so adding keybindings or replacing the menus with keybindings?
<evand> slightly confused
<mpt> Instead of the timezone menu, let people use the keyboard (as well as the mouse) to choose a timezone in the map itself
<mpt> You'd still have the separat menu of cities.
<mpt> +e
<evand> ah, indeed that's sort of the plan, though we were going to keep the drop down list for those that didn't want to bother with the map itself
<evand> the timezone drop down list, that is
<evand> it would also obviously change to the selection, should the user pick a timezone from the map
<mpt> sure
<mpt> but why would they not want to bother with the map in the first place?
 * evand tries to recall the conversation
<mpt> It would be more elegant to solve that problem than to have extra widgets to work around it
<evand> noted, perhaps it's best to try it as you suggest and see what people complain with
<evand> see what reasons*
<cjwatson> they might not want to bother with the map because they have trouble using the mouse
<evand> as I cannot recall exactly why we thought they wouldn't want to bother with the map itself
<cjwatson> accessibility
<mpt> cjwatson, that's why I'm suggesting making it usable with the keyboard :-)
<cjwatson> I'll sic heno on you :)
<evand> but assuming the map is accessible?
<evand> haha
<mpt> TBH I'm more interested in the partitioning than the map, but Keybuk pointed me in the direction of the map :-)
<mpt> whoa, you were planning *three* ways of choosing a time zone -- map, menu, and previous/next buttons
<evand> Hrm, how would you propose we let them use the keyboard to navigate both the timezones and cities?  My original thought for keyboard navigation was just for navigating between the timezones themselves (as it tries to pick a reasonable default anyway).
<mpt> sure, you'd still need the menu for the cities -- both because it would be necessary with the keyboard, and because it would be fiddly (especially without zoom) with the mouse
<mpt> well, hmm
<evand> ah, indeed
<mpt> This idea might be full of crack, but if Left/Right in the map navigate between time zones, Up/Down could navigate between cities by latitude in the selected time zone :-)
<evand> I thought about that, but also thought it might be crackful and hard to discover :)
<mpt> yes
<mpt> I suppose that could still be *possible*, even if it's not advertised and not the canonical way of choosing a city
<mpt> hmm, no, even that would be weird
<mpt> because it would mean Up/Down navigated through cities in one order (by latitude) in the map, and in a completely different order (alphabetically) in the menu
<mpt> anyway, I updated the spec to cover making the map accessible
<mpt> haha, Banshee's chart is such a rip-off of the iTunes one
<mpt> right down to the meaningless segment borders
<evand> thanks, very much appreciated
<evand> banshee> but it looks good :)
<mpt> If only the rest of the window looked that nice :-)
<evand> haha, touche
<mpt> "A partition layout graphic ... will be added to the top of the ... manual partitioning pages" -- does that mean that page will have *two* partition layout graphics?
<mpt> One done by you, one done by gparted?
<evand> typo
<evand> automatic and manual page
<mpt> yes, it says "the top of the automatic partitioning and manual partitioning pages"
<mpt> What I mean is, why at the top of the manual partitioning page?
<evand> I thought visual representation of textual data might help them better understand the actions they were performing on that page
<mpt> Oh, I'm sorry, I'm misremembering it
<mpt> gparted standalone shows a diagram already, Ubiquity does not
<evand> indeed
<evand> and no worries
<mpt> Would be nice if the chart was clickable and draggable :-)
<evand> one step at a time :)
<evand> but feel free to add such ideas to the wiki page for future consideration
<evand> I'm just constrained by the quickly approaching freeze for such heavy changes now.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> evand, what happens/will happen if there are multiple eligible disks?
<evand> it will show the one that is selected
<evand> I thought about showing all of them always, but we don't really have the screen real estate for that, even with only two disks
<mpt> showing a chart for each of the disks would help in choosing which one to use
<mpt> and then hide the unchosen ones when deciding how to partition the chosen one
<mpt> not sure exactly how that would look, though
<evand> separate pages?  That is, first choose the disk graphically on one page, then operate it on the next?  I'm iffy on that though.
<mpt> maybe not, maybe not
<mpt> maybe the selected one would just float up to the top of the page, as the others fade out
<evand> how would you change your disk selection in that case?
<mpt> (with a "Choose a Different Disk..." button to bring them back)
<evand> ah
<mpt> progressive disclosure
<evand> not sure how to make that visually smooth, but it sounds like a good thing for me to investigate.
<mpt> I assume I don't need to tell you not to use a progress bar for the password strength indicator. :-)
<evand> indeed :)
<mpt> "Future work" added for partitioning
<evand> thanks a bunch
<mpt> Are you going to rename "Guided - use entire disk" for Intrepid?
<mpt> (or have you done that already?)
<evand> I will endeavor to at least get rid of "Guided -"
<mpt> How difficult would this be:
<mpt> (*) Use the entire disk
<mpt>     This will delete and replace Windows XP.
<mpt> (where that caption appears depending on whether and what OS is on the disk already)
<evand> quite feasible, actually.  os-prober tells us the names of the operating systems on each partition, so it would just be a matter of matching the disk to the partitions in that list.
<evand> I think that's definitely possible for 8.04
<mpt> 8.04.2? Or 8.10?
<evand> err sorry
<evand> 8.10
<mpt> ok
<mpt> added "Partitioning options" section
<mpt> And now I'll leave you alone, unless there's anything else I can help you with :-)
<evand> ah, you beat me to it.  Thanks again for the help with this, do let me know if you spot any other usability mistakes.
<mpt> you're very welcome
<mpt> evand, one thing that's been needling me for a while is that we have your nifty migration stuff during the installation
<mpt> and that makes life easier when doing a clean install on the same machine
<mpt> But over time, it's going to become much more common to do a clean install on a new machine
<mpt> and want to transfer over all the settings from your old machine
<mpt> (You might not even have that old machine handy at the time you're doing the installation on the new one.)
<mpt> So eventually I think it might make sense to split out the migration stuff into a separate utility.
<mpt> Even if the installer offers to launch it before you continue with the installation.
<mpt> That way you could, for example, use it from a live CD session to store all your documents and settings from Windows on a DVD-R or an external HD
<mpt> and then after installation, migrate them all into your Ubuntu setup.
<evand> it would make developing it easier, as I could rewrite (gah) it in Python.
<evand> I'll give that one some thought
<evand> noted
<mpt> ok, ttfn
<evand> cheers
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-17
<mpt> hi evand, I'm watching someone installing Ubuntu for the first time on a Pentium M
<evand> hello
<evand> painful experience?
<mpt> it's revealing some deficiencies in progress feedback
<mpt> e.g. we've been looking at a disabled version of the keyboard layout page with a busy cursor for the past two minutes or so
 * mpt realizes "Require a password to log in" is bad wording
<evand> do you have any suggestions, assuming that it would be difficult to give finer grained progress status?
<mpt> bbiab
<evand> sure thing
<evand> wow, lots done on ubiquity while I was away on vacation.  Thanks for the hard work, guys!
<StevenK> evand: I was testing Wubi trying to install UNR, and the Install button is a no-op. It seems that Wubi is expecting the CD to identify itself as Ubuntu Netbook Remix, whereas in .disk/info it's Ubuntu-Netbook-Remix. Any suggestions?
 * evand digs
<StevenK> evand: Trying to fix get_iso_info (or some such, I was digging a few days ago) to return the CD name without dashes results in an exception, but I don't remember which. :-/
<xivulon> Hi StevenK, I have been on holiday on and off, and have done little work but will resume these days
<StevenK> xivulon: Hey!
<xivulon> if you are around after 10pm london time, it's best for me as I can actually code
<StevenK> That's my tomorrow morning, which should be fine
<xivulon> What is the content of .disk/info for UNR?
<StevenK> Ubuntu-Netbook-Remix 9.10 "Karmic Koala" - Alpha i386 (20090817)
<StevenK> For example
<evand> StevenK, xivulon: how about this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/254494/
<StevenK> evand: I did something similar to that, and it blew up
<evand> lovely
<evand> gotta run, lunchtime appointment
<xivulon> don't remember if the match is against the name or the group name, in the latter case you have to replace '-' with ''
<xivulon> it's a name check, so yes evand your patch should be ok, have to check whether the name is used to compose the ini file group name though
<StevenK> xivulon: I'm happy to test it if you give me a .exe to try.
<StevenK> When I tried to build Wubi, it didn't look the same at all
<xivulon> but don't think so
<xivulon> StevenK, what happened when you tried to build it? Any error message?
<StevenK> xivulon: Nothing like that, the .exe I ran only wanted to provide information
<xivulon> ?
<StevenK> xivulon: I'm not sure if I still have a copy of the .exe
<xivulon> cannot test it now anyway
<StevenK> xivulon: If you look at it when you can, that would be fantastic.
<kirkland> evand: hiya
<kirkland> evand: today's my first day back after holiday
<evand> kirkland: no worries, hope you had a good time :)
<kirkland> evand: absolutely!  i went back to the highlands
<kirkland> evand: take your dame up there sometime, it's awesome :-)
<evand> oooh, will do
<evand> looks very relaxing
<evand> just got back from Paris, which is nice, but certainly not the trip to take for a rest
<kirkland> evand: i'm downloading the daily iso's now
<kirkland> evand: did you commit http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/250846/ yet?
<evand> kirkland: nope, I'm hoping you can give it a look over first
<kirkland> evand: okay, i'm looking at it now
<evand> I've tested it and it works for me, but your mileage may vary
<evand> thanks
<kirkland> evand: okay, one thing ...  (and you're just repeating what i did) ...l
<kirkland> evand: +	error "There were no usable swap devices.  Exiting."
<kirkland> evand: i'm wondering if that should be a warning, exit 0, instead of an error, exit 1
<kirkland> evand: b/c most systems i install have no swap space
<evand> good call
<kirkland> evand: which is valid/secure
<evand> indeed
<kirkland> evand: so this could be handled 2 ways
<kirkland> evand: i think we should probably prevent ecryptfs-setup-swap from even being called, if there are no swaps
<kirkland> evand: in which case, we can leave this an an error()
<evand> actually, I'd prefer to call it in user-setup, if the encrypted option is selected
<kirkland> evand: such that if a person (or process) is calling ecryptfs-setup-swap, and there is no swap, then error makes sense to me
<kirkland> evand: "call it" = what?
<kirkland> evand: call ecryptfs-setup-swap?
<evand> sorry, to clarify, I'd like to execute ecryptfs-setup-swap in the user-setup-apply script if the encrypted home directory option is set, rather than executing it somewhere in partman's apply routines.
<kirkland> evand: if so, then just put something like [ $(wc -l /proc/swaps) -gt 1 ] && ecryptfs-setup-swap
<kirkland> evand: oh, yes, absolutely!
<evand> sure
<kirkland> evand: basically, in user-setup, then, only call ecryptfs-setup-swap if there are swaps to encrypt
<evand> right, I'm just being pedantic on what the best place is to handle the "no swap" condition, but I think handling it in user-setup if you're keen on keeping "no swap" as an error condition in ecryptfs-setup-swap
<kirkland> evand: do you have a system with encrypted-lvm?
<evand> nope, but I can create one with kvm
<kirkland> evand: i could be persuaded either way
<kirkland> evand: okay, i just want to make sure that ecryptfs-setup-swap doesn't error out non-zero in cases where you're actually "okay"
<evand> indeed
<kirkland> evand: ie, 1) no swap, 2) lvm-encrypted swap
<kirkland> evand: throwing a warning is fine, i think
<kirkland> evand: but exiting 0 would be proper, i believe
<evand> indeed
<kirkland> evand: also, do we need to talk to mpt or someone about notifying the user at this point in user-setup that hibernation will be disabled?
<evand> so are you happy to commit this upstream and release a new version, or should we carry a patch in ubuntu?
<kirkland> evand: oh, no, i'll commit this upstream
<evand> okay great
<kirkland> evand: i'll do that this morning
<evand> awesome, thanks
<mpt> evand, oh, sorry, I forgot to get back to you about the progress feedback
<kirkland> evand: you bet, thanks for the enhancement
<evand> I'll upload a version of user-setup as soon as we have that in the archive then
<kirkland> evand: cool
<evand> mpt: no worries
<kirkland> evand: once this is there, let's ping kees, but he told me last week that he was cool displaying the option to encrypt home again by default
<evand> okay
<kirkland> evand: he wanted the default value to be "require a password to login"
<evand> yeah, best to have him look it over early on
<kirkland> evand: right
<kirkland> evand: he wanted to get mpt
<mpt> evand, I think a good thing to do would be to switch panes instantly when you click Back/Forward, showing a spinner in the middle of the destination pane until its contents are ready
<kirkland> evand: mpt's feedback on somehow *discouraging* users from the "no password" option :-)
<mpt> evand, completely unrelatedly, I realized while watching this morning that "Require a password" should probably be "Require my password"
<evand> mpt: so just so I'm clear, you're on the keyboard page and the partition page is up next.  You press next, the partition page appears but all you see is the "Prepare disk space" heading, which, along with the buttons at the bottom, is disabled.  When the interface is ready, everything that was disabled is enabled, and the rest of the interface is shown.  Is that correct?
<evand> mpt: okay, I'll make that change now
<evand> kirkland: noted
<mpt> evand, yes, plus the spinner
<mpt> actually, I might have reported this before somewhere
<evand> mpt: indeed, just left that out for brevity
<evand> mpt: do let me know if you have a bug number for this already, otherwise I'll file one to track it
 * mpt waits for Launchpad to respond
<evand> haha
<evand> Ubuntu, now booting faster than Launchpad page requests.
<kirkland> evand: :-)
<kirkland> evand: *that's* funny
<mpt> evand, found it: I suggested the same solution for bug 336751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336751 in ubiquity ""Starting up the partitioner" uses separate window misleadingly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336751
<evand> kirkland: in fairness, I stole that line from Keybuk
<kirkland> evand: heh, i'll slap him on the back, then
<mpt> evand, if you have a screenshot of the partitioning step handy, I can answer cjwatson's question in that report
<evand> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/screenshots/ubiquity/1.12.3/4-automatic-partitioning.png
<evand> a little old, but probably still useful
<kirkland> evand: okay, on second thought, I am going to make the no-swaps-available situation exit 0 with a warning in ecryptfs-setup-swap
<kirkland> evand: your filter logic contains a bunch of smarts to determine if there's anything to be encrypted
<kirkland> evand: and you'd nearly have to duplicate that in user-setup otherwise
<evand> well, it's your filter logic, but indeed
<evand> good call
<evand> (or someone's from upstream)
<kirkland> if [ -z "$swaps" ]; then
<kirkland>         warn "There were no usable swap devices to be encrypted.  Exiting."
<kirkland>         exit 0
<kirkland> fi
<kirkland> evand: i think that makes sense
<kirkland> evand: i'll document the behavior accordingly in the manpage
<kirkland> (which doesn't yet exist, I see :-)
<evand> haha
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3376 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Use "Require my password" rather than "Require a password" for the
<CIA-33> ubiquity: sake of clarity. Thanks Matthew Paul Thomas.
<mpt> \o/
<mpt> evand, so the advanced one still looks like this? http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/images/gparted.png
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3377 ubiquity/gui/qt/app.ui: Whoops. Forgot the necessary change for KDE for the previous commit.
<evand> mpt: nope, not for a long time
<evand> mpt: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/screenshots/ubiquity/1.12.3/4-manual-partitioning.png
<evand> (the shot you posted was from when we xembeded gparted)
<mpt> ah, thanks
<mpt> I should have guessed that from the previous URL :-)
<mpt> bbiab, meeting...
<mpt> evand, I commented in bug 336751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336751 in ubiquity ""Starting up the partitioner" uses separate window misleadingly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336751
<mpt> evand, but that's only a subset of the general suggestion to use a spinner whenever loading the next page is taking too long (more than about 2 seconds)
<mpt> evand, do you want a separate bug report for that?
<evand> please, if you have time
<mpt> ok
<mpt> evand, implementing something like this might be really interesting for Ubuntu: http://blog.mozilla.com/metrics/2009/07/30/an-improved-experience-for-2000000-non-firefox-users/
<evand> mpt: Colin mentioned a while ago that they had previously floated the idea of a "Problems installing?  Let us know here: http://url"-type message on the CD sleeve.
<evand> I imagine following what Mozilla did wouldn't be too difficult
<evand> just need to get buy in
<evand> I'm all for it, I'll start by asking Colin what he thinks
<mpt> bug 414912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414912 in ubiquity "Poor progress feedback when navigating Back/Forward slowly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414912
<eeejay> hey evand
<evand> hi
<eeejay> evand: i have a merge request you will absolutely love
<eeejay> evand: https://code.launchpad.net/~eeejay/ubiquity/bug_386982
<evand> ah cool
<evand> I'll merge that now
<eeejay> evand: sweet, thanks
<eeejay> evand: one of the cases you gave me wouldn't work because of that bug :P
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3378 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/segmented_bar.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Reset the internal pointer to the segment to be resized when
<CIA-33> ubiquity: clearing the contents of the segmented bar in the GTK frontend
<CIA-33> ubiquity: (LP: #386982). Thanks Eitan Isaacson!
<evand> eeejay: ^ Thanks!
<eeejay> evand: thank you ack
<eeejay> back
<Kamilion> Where does debian-installer load storage controller modules from when Detect Disks asks for modules and 'none of the above' is selected? (Which directory on a fat32 stick or floppy?)
<Kamilion> I've got a newer system with a LSI SAS2008 adapter supported by the mpt2sas.ko module. It exists in linux-image-2.6.31-5-server, but not in linux-image-2.6.31-5-generic which the Alpha 4 Server cd boots with. I've copied the module onto a USB stick, and insert it when the installer tells me to, but it never seems to find the .ko file. What directory am I supposed to place it in?
<Kamilion> Hm, getting an error: "Failed to determine the codename for the release." at "Install the base System". any ideas?
<Kamilion> found the cause, drive had become unmounted
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-18
<xivulon1> StevenK hi
<xivulon1> what modules are usually required when creating grub2 in order to access the fs?
<StevenK> xivulon: What's up?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3379 ubiquity/debian/changelog: release 1.99.7 into karmic
<xivulon1> evand, do you know what grub2 modules I should build in? I don't seem to be able to see my fs.
<evand> xivulon: no idea, sorry
<xivulon1> evand who might know? I loaded all possible modules but it seems that no device at all is visible
<xivulon1> this is within virtualbox
<evand> cjwatson, but he's on vacation.  I'd try the grub mailing list.
<xivulon1> evand, the issue seems to be with the ordering of the modules in grub-mkimage, but not sure yet how to find that out, probably inside of grub-install somewhere
<CIA-33> wubi: Agostino Russo * r143 trunk/ (6 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-33> wubi: * Add grub modules in correct order
<CIA-33> wubi: * Fixed grub.cfg files
<CIA-33> wubi: * Ignore '-' in distro name (thanks Evan Dandrea)
<CIA-33> wubi: * Fixed typos in tasklist
<xivulon1> evand, StevenK ^
<evand> good deal, uploading that now
<xivulon1> it will probably not be able to boot, but should go a bit further than before
<xivulon1> have to go now, see you
<evand> cheers
<StevenK> evand: I'll give that a test tomorrow
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3380 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Adjust the way the locale is passed to ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3381 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): Depend on cryptsetup for encrypted home directory support.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3382 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 1.27ubuntu7.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3383 ubiquity/debian/real-po/ (80 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3384 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.8
<ryanakca> Where does checking the username get done? My guess for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/413147 is that I need to check the username UserSetup.run() ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 413147 in ubiquity "Installer allows invalid usernames" [Medium,Confirmed]
<evand> ryanakca: it's a mix of the usersetup ubiquity component and the user-setup debian-installer component
<evand> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/ubiquity-diagram.png - is an awful drawing I came up with of how everything is pieced together
<kirkland> evand: howdy
<evand> kirkland: hi
<kirkland> evand: i was just about to start testing today's iso's
<kirkland> evand: is the swap stuff ready for my testing on there?
<evand> kirkland: not yet, I'm about to do a spin, but there might be uninstallable issues on the livefs, so I'm checking that out first
<kirkland> evand: ah, okay
<kirkland> evand: i should wait then?
<evand> everything is in place though.  As soon as we get an up-to-date livefs, it should work
<evand> indeed
<evand> I'll keep you posted
<superm1> you're gonna have a hard time getting a new iso made
<superm1> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/karmic/ubuntu/20090818.1/livecd-20090818.1-i386.out
<superm1> on ttf-bitstream-versa's LP page: "Deleted in karmic-release  (Reason: (From Debian) RoM; superseeded by ttf-dejavu)  "
<superm1> oh wait, you're on top of that already aren't ya, i just saw a meta upload :)
<evand> :)
<NCommander> Is there anyone around who can help merge base-installer/libdebian-installer changes for me/
<xivulon> hmm grub2 stops soon after loading the kernel, while displaying [Linux-bzImage,... ]
<xivulon> any idea how to understand what is happening?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-19
<whiteshep> Does anyone know if ACLs work in Ubuntu?
 * xivulon fighting with grub2
<StevenK> xivulon: Hi! I saw what I did earlier with wubi, and screenshotted it.
<StevenK> xivulon: http://wedontsleep.org/~steven/wubi.jpg
<StevenK> xivulon: That is with the change evand made to replace - with ' '
<evand> StevenK: do you still have that VM/machine up?  Can you pastebin the contents of the Wubi log file? %TEMP%\Wubi-rXXX.log
<xivulon> StevenK having a look
<xivulon> ps on grub2 it now loads the kernel and initrd files, but it jams as soon as the 'boot' command is executed
<xivulon> hints welcome
<xivulon> StevenK, evand: the wubi option in what was umenu is shown IFF:  self.info.cd_distro.min_iso_size < cd_drive.total_space_mb*1024*1024 < self.info.cd_distro.max_iso_size
<xivulon> ^ that was to avoid showing the option for a DVD
<xivulon> min_iso_size=600000000
<xivulon> max_iso_size=900000000
<xivulon> is UNR ISO beyond those limits?
<StevenK> No, it's 712MB
<xivulon> hmm
<StevenK> But I'm running it off a 2GB USB key
<xivulon> ah!
<xivulon> I guess we need to have a better way to detect a DVD
<xivulon> wouldn't it be possible to have a flag in .disk/info? or is there a file only used in a DVD?
<xivulon> evand ^
<StevenK> Perhaps the DVD identifies itself as such in .disk/info anyway
<xivulon> StevenK for the time being use http://paste.ubuntu.com/255588/
<xivulon> StevenK as far as I am aware of the .disk/info of a DVD is identical to the CD one
<xivulon> I guess that the size of casper/filesystem.squashfs is a better indicator than the size of the device containing the file
<xivulon> StevenK, just to confirm, are the files extracted into the USB key? I assume you do not have an ISO in there.
<StevenK> xivulon: Yes, using USB creator
<xivulon> hmm ok I hope that the loopmount function in grub2 works well then or we will need to fix bug #243105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243105 in wubi "When Wubi is installed from CD, ubiquity crashes at the end of the installation" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243105
<xivulon> evand ^
<evand> xivulon: indeed, I would suggest we change it to check the size of the squashfs.
<evand> indeed, we'll sort that out if need be
<xivulon> TheMuso, when you have some time, can you please check the status of raid support in lupin?
<xivulon> And also please check whether the current accessibility page is still ok
<evand> xivulon: speaking of the accessibility page, I noticed that you anchored the items to the page itself, rather than the frames
<xivulon> evand another long standing issue is creating bookmarks for wubi, but that requires the default bookmarks to be configurable
<evand> which results in the items sometimes being offset from the frames
<xivulon> ehm bookmarks for /host
<xivulon> ah
<jerroome> hello, I would like to install ubuntu on machines by modifying the grub entry with another kernel, initrd and preseed file. After the machine has booted, it's downloading additional tools, but when it has to partition hd, it never finds any. does anyone have an idea how to manage that ?
<evand> xivulon: can you not just stick it in ~/.gtk-bookmarks ?
<xivulon> that I think is created on first login
<evand> xivulon: I imagine it can already exist.
<xivulon> so I need to change the home skeleton
<evand> but yeah, sticking it in skel would replicate it to every user.
<xivulon> last time I looked at it, the default bookmarks were hardcoded
<xivulon> main issue at the moment though is that grub2 gets completely stuck upon boot
<xivulon> and  I am not sure how to debug that
<evand> jerroome: I would need to see logs from an install attempt to better understand the problem you're experiencing
<evand> xivulon: I'm not sure either.  Have you tried modifying grub2 to see where it fails, or perhaps there's a more verbose debug mode?
<Socah> Hello. I got fallowing problem. I have grub2, and 2 distros atm - gentoo and ubuntu testing. I had once ubuntu 9.04, ubuntu testing and arch. Now, after installing gentoo, I just want to update grub, so as mentioned in doc's I need to run update-grub2. And I do so, it detecs ubuntu testing, and gentoo as it should. After this, I enter /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and this new file doesn't contain gentoo, but my old oses that doesn't exist - arch, ubuntu 9.04,
<Socah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/255690/
<jerroome> evand: I found the problem, I was using the kernel and initrd of a server iso, but used the repository of an alternate iso
<jerroome> thank you
<_ruben> ran into some issues after a fresh intrepid pxe install: i had a seperate /boot partition, but grub was looking for its files in /boot instead of / ... after fixing that, it couldnt find /boot by its uuid, changed it to its label in fstab, cant find it either .. strange
<evand> kirkland: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/255749/ - one more and then we're set
<evand> I've tested it with the above patch and the copy of user-setup I just uploaded and thankfully everything works
<evand> I think long-term we might want to consider inventing a cryptswap filesystem type in partman and having something check the value of user-setup/encrypt-home and set all swap devices to be formatted as cryptswap.  I'll run that by Colin when he returns from vacation.
<evand> if you can get a new ecryptfs-utils out today, I should be able to have new CDs produced by the evening (UTC) and then I'll send an email to Kees asking him to poke holes in it.
<kirkland> evand: i'll push one now
<evand> thanks
<kirkland> evand: hmm, that patch doesn't apply cleanly
<evand> ORLY
 * evand checks
<evand> It's against lp:~ecryptfs/ecryptfs/ecryptfs-utils/ r454
<evand> should I be using another location?
<kirkland> evand: hang on
<kirkland> evand: it's pastebin that corrupted it
<kirkland> evand: or your pasting, rather
<evand> probably the latter
<kirkland> evand: converted tabs into whitespaces
<kirkland> evand: can you push a branch?
<evand> will do
<kirkland> evand: bzr branch lp:ecryptfs
<evand> kirkland: lp:~evand/ecryptfs/installer-support
<kirkland> evand: thx
<kirkland> evand: i'm curious...  when is swap a ram device?
<evand> on the live CD :)
<kirkland> evand: heh :-)
<kirkland> evand: that's just odd
<kirkland> evand: you're swapping memory to memory :-)
<kirkland> evand: or am i misunderstanding?
<kirkland> evand: uploading to karmic now
<evand> I'm not entirely sure on why it's there.  I suspect it's part of the horror that is aufs, though.
<evand> thanks
<kirkland> evand: how much longer are you around?
<evand> probably a few more hours
<kirkland> evand: cool, i'm hoping you'll push a new iso build once the ecryptfs-utils changes make it in the archive
<evand> indeed, I've got my eye out for it
<kirkland> evand: okay, uploaded, awaiting build
<evand> okay
<kirkland> evand: sorry i got distracted/delayed until now
<evand> no worries
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3385 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 1.27ubuntu8.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3386 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.9
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-20
 * evand sighs at livefs build failures
<davmor2> evand: should wubi be working on unr and kne?
<evand> davmor2: I think wubi is currently broken across the board
<evand> issues with grub2, according to xivulon
<evand> it should at least run though
<davmor2> evand: unr only shows 2 options one of which wasn't install inside windows and kne didn't install when I tried it on alpha4 I think it was trying to find the cd and could but I could be wrong.  I installed xp on my netbook yesterday so I could try it out properly.  So I might take another look at it today
<davmor2> first could should be couldn't
<evand> yeah, we were working through that the other day
<evand> it's a known issue
<evand> apologies, I had forgotten about that
<davmor2> evand: Ah okay cool.
<davmor2> evand: I'm back under contract with canonical now so any time you have a build you'd like trying just fire me a request :)
<evand> good deal
<evand> will do
<davmor2> shtylman: on the disk setup page you get the disc partition % and I'm assuming a number under it.  The number you only see maybe the top third of the digits is this something your working on or should I bug it?
<shp> does anybody know how to uninstall a program installed from a .bin file?
<shp> thanks in advance
<shp> guys...have any idea?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3387 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): gtk: Remove separators from hand-crafted dialogs
<evand> mterry: how goes the plugins branch?
<mterry> evand, just synced it with trunk
<mterry> evand, I've been off doing OEM stuff, but next step is to get the install/progress-bar bits working for plugins
<evand> good deal
<mterry> evand, is the plugin branch something that needs to go in before feature freeze?
<evand> mterry: Steve's call to make.  I imagine so, unless you can beg an exception out of him :)
<mterry> evand, yar.  Then, the urgency of a review increases
<evand> okay, well just let me know when you're ready to merge into trunk and I'll take a look at it
<mterry> evand, well.  So I won't be done-done with plugins by feature freeze.  But in terms of feature freeze, I just need to make sure the API is basically done?
<mterry> The rest is just internal porting to the API, eh?
<mterry> evand, the current branch as is, is ready to merge.  It's just not complete
<evand> that would be my understanding, but I don't want to speak for how Steve will interpret such changes post-FF.  I image that is a suitable approach, but I would just run things by him to be sure.
<evand> mterry: okay, I'll take a look at it today
<mterry> evand, yar
<mterry> evand, OK, Steve says both the public API bits and the internal porting to plugins are covered by FF
<evand> okay, noted
<mterry> evand, so my new plan is to finish up that last bit (installing/progress) in time and maybe one other fix for helping third parties.  I may not make it, given OEM demands
<evand> okay
<evand> you can always apply for a FF exception once we hit FF, if you think that you need just a little more time
<davmor2> evand: quick query on the ubiquity reboot dialog.  In xubuntu when you hit restart now it fails to do so,  is this going to be the way that xubuntu handles the reboot as Ubuntu does and they both seem to use gdm
<evand> I think there's already an outstanding bug for this
 * evand digs
<evand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/412825
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 412825 in upstart "Clicking reboot doesn't actually reboot the system" [Undecided,Invalid]
<mterry> Hmm, evand.  Here's the strategy.  I put in some structural bugs in my plugins branch.  You approve the branch.  Post-FF I fix the bugs by completing the work.  No one has to know
<evand> hahaha, sure
<superm1> evand, did you have any ideas on that bug 412825? I tried following scott's suggestions and mastered an ISO with some debugging output in /etc/init.d/rc but couldn't seem to find out much more
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412825 in upstart "Clicking reboot doesn't actually reboot the system" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412825
<evand> hrm
<evand> let me pull down an iso and see what I can come up with
<evand> superm1: got it.  Pretty sure it's rsyslog
<evand> If you install sysklogd the problem magically disappears
<evand> not sure why it's not affecting the desktop CD though
<evand> so perhaps I'm down the wrong path
<superm1> evand, wow, that is quite crazyness
<superm1> particularly because in only-ubiquity mode rsyslog is still used..
<evand> hrm, actually, removing ubiquity allows a reboot as well, so it's deeper than that
<evand> so yeah, any call to update-rc.d probably unwedges it
<evand> hrm, nevermind
<evand> I suddenly cannot reproduce the bug
<vectra> I downloaded antivir_workstation-Pers.tar.gz and extracted it on HDD, but dont know haow to install.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3352 plugins/ (12 files in 5 dirs): support running install code from plugins
 * mterry is glad that the reboot thing isn't rsyslog's (and thus, indirectly, my) fault
<superm1> mterry, what happened in rsyslog?
<superm1> that was indirectly your fault possibly?
<mterry> superm1, nothing, just that I owned the spec that made it the default syslog
<superm1> mterry,
<superm1> ah
<superm1> well the next logical question, is there anything related to rsyslog that might be pulled in by standard desktop that's missing from xubuntu and mythbuntu?
<superm1> or was it a flat out change the seed to pull rsyslog instead and call it a day?
<mterry> superm1, basically yeah.  Ported some patches from old sysklogd to rsyslog, but that wouldn't affect this case I don't think
<superm1> i know at least two or three weeks ago I noticed rsyslog wasn't workign properly, it basically got a HUP signal and anything after that didn't get logged
<superm1> not sure if that plays into this at all though, and haven't looked if it's fixed yet
<superm1> ah that's bug 407862 it looks like though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407862 in rsyslog "[karmic] Messages not being sent to system logs" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407862
<mterry> superm1, yeah, I have to update it to basically ignore HUPs.  But I'm waiting until I finish my FF-affected work before doing that purely bug-related fix.  :)
<superm1> mterry, right.  well would anticipate there is any liklihood these two are related?
<mterry> superm1, huh?  Let me read bug description above again.
<superm1> if so, i suppose that would explain evand's empirical evidence that switching to sysklogd it was fixed
<mterry> superm1, but he said same for ubiquity etc.  He posited that any update-rc change fixed it
<superm1> oh
<evand> I'm really not sure where the problem lies.  In my testing if I tried to just sudo reboot straight away, it would reboot.  If I let ubiquity run its course and then pressed reboot in the dialog, it wouldn't, but then a sudo reboot in a terminal would work just fine.  Equally, I could have sworn it wasn't rebooting the first few times I tried sudo reboot from a terminal (though the second attempt always worked).
<evand> I'll take another look at it tomorrow.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-21
<TheMuso> o/c
<lool> evand: Hola!
<evand> Hallo
<lool> evand: We have an issue with the dh 7 move of ubiquity
<lool> I just sent a merge proposal which I think will help resolve it
<evand> indeed, I took a brief look at that the other day, but didn't come up with anything
<lool> I didnt do a test build though
<evand> oh, awesome!
<lool> Would be cool if we could have an ubiquity upload not too far in the future: we'd like to do some livefs images on armel, we'd like to confirm they are fixed
<evand> speaking of which, is there a best practices document for building for ARM?  Something with qemu and pbuilder, that is.  I ran into qemubuilder, but I don't know if that's used much inside the mobile team.
<lool> (never got a working livefs image in karmic on armel so far!)
<evand> lool: I'll sort it out now
<lool> evand: I think qemubuilder should work albeit I dont use it; I suspect it's very slow; you have access to the ports machine on request to IS if you like
<lool> It's rimu.canonical.com
<evand> oh cool, I'll fill out an RT to get access, just in case something crops up again.
<lool> evand: Another way is pushing to the ~canonical-arm-dev PPA; the reason it's limited to canonical is that the builders are virtualized like the i386/amd64/lpia ones under xen so IS prefers giving access sparingly to such non-virtual PPAs
<lool> We can add you to the team if that's useful to you
<evand> ideally I'd like to be able to build in rapid succession, without filling your PPA with lots of test builds
<lool> evand: The porter machine will probably change soon, but you'll stick in the porters group for the next one: we're moving from armv5 to armv7 buildds so it will be a new host in a couple of weeks I expect (hope :)
<evand> cool
<lool> evand: Worst case, I can give you ssh access to real hardware; I have a bunch of boards running with remote SSH for some folks
<evand> very cool, thanks.  I'll let you know if it gets to that point.
<lool> evand: Hmm sorry I didn't include a changelog entry
<lool> Usually I checked whether the projects are debcommit style or not but I forgot this time around
<evand> no worries, I can craft one with the appropriate credits.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3388 ubiquity/debian/ (ubiquity.dirs-any changelog rules):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Fix code around the debhelper 7 migration to build on ARM again.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Thanks Loïc Minier!
<evand> just trying to sort out why localechooser/debian/templates.tmp is ending up in the delta with this change
 * StevenK laments the lack of wubi fixes for UNR
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3389 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.10
<evand> StevenK: looking into it now
<StevenK> evand: Thanks :-)
<CIA-33> wubi: evand * r144 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/frontends/win32/cd_menu_page.py):
<CIA-33> wubi: Factor in free space on the source device when calculating whether
<CIA-33> wubi: it's too big to use Wubi with. This fixes using Wubi on
<CIA-33> wubi: sufficiently large USB disks.
<evand> StevenK: mind giving http://people.canonical.com/~evand/wubi/karmic/wubi-r144.exe a try?  New CD builds will pick it up as well.
<evand> bah, ubiquity still broken.  Investigating.
<StevenK> evand: Certainly -- might take me a few
<evand> no worries, take your time
<evand> ah, spotted it
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3390 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules): Correct test for ubiquity.dirs.$DEB_HOST_ARCH.
<lool> evand: Argh I forgot to rename the debian/ubiquity.dirs.foo to .dirs-foo
<lool> Sorry about that
<davmor2> evand: will the wubi fix work for kne too?
<evand> lool: why rename them?  Isn't okay to just modify the test and copy to have a period instead of a dash?  (As that's what I just did).
<evand> davmor2: remind me what the issue with kne was?
<evand> incidentally, I'll look at the cd builds after I'm done with ubiquity
<lool> evand: dh_installdirs will use the . file
<lool> evand: That is on armel it will prefer ubiquity.dirs.armel instead of ubiquity
<lool> Which is why a dash is used so that dh doesn't see the arch specific files for its arch override logic and we can use them for our arch complement logic
<davmor2> evand: it shows wubi but after you type in your name and pass and hit next it  does nothing.  It can't find the cd (there isn't one) and caouldn't download anything as networking was broken in kne alpha 4
 * lool hope he is clear enough
 * evand processes
<evand> lool: Is this correct then: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/256821/ ?
<evand> davmor2: I'm a bit confused by that statement.  Can you elaborate on what you mean by "networking was broken in kne alpha 4"?  Wubi's networking code?
<davmor2> evand: sorry me going mad and getting myself confused.
<davmor2> evand: ignore that bit
<evand> but it still does not download the CD?
<davmor2> evand: I got a strange firewall on my xp install that was causing network issues so even if wubi tried it couldn't download at the time.
<davmor2> evand: however I spent entire day installing slowly xp onto my netbook so I could test this on real hw properly now :)
<evand> I'm assuming this was before we put in the fix to ignore dashes in the distro name.  Should be fixed now.
<evand> If the next set of CDs aren't working for you, please file a bug and poke me
<davmor2> evand: I might try and squeeze in a kne this afternoon with a wubi test we'll see
<davmor2> if not I'll give it a try over the weekend
<lool> evand: Yes
<evand> good deal
<lool> evand: And it makes it really identical ot .install which was my intent
<lool> I should really have done a test build, but bzr branching is so slow with the ubiquity branch that I didn't want to do it on an armel machine
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3391 ubiquity/debian/ (5 files):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Rename ubiquity.dirs.* to ubiquity.dirs-* to avoid dh_installdirs using
<CIA-33> ubiquity: the files as overrides.
<lool> I wonder whether the branch could be made faster by some bzr upgrade
<evand> we've done it once before, though I have no idea what it's at now (bzr info lp:~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk says the format is "unnamed").  I suppose we should go to 2a at some point.
<StevenK> Heh, unnamed
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3392 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.11
<evand> success!  ubiquity for ARM is built.  Thanks for the help, lool.
<lool> Thanks to you too; sorry for the initial issue
<evand> no worries
<davmor2> evand: did those cd's get re-spun yet?
<StevenK> evand: Huzzah, that gives me an Install inside Windows button, which when clicked says "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'name'"
<evand> StevenK: ok, I'll ook into it
<evand> davmor2: respinning now
<davmor2> evand: Cool :)
<superm1> hm so maybe the reason standard desktop CDs aren't seeing this (if it's caused by rsyslog) is that the gnome session interface is what is getting used to reboot the machine
<superm1> kubuntu uses a KSMServerInterface to do it
<davmor2> evand: out of curiosity what are you actually respining?  cr3 wants to check that alternate is one of them for the automated tests
<cr3> davmor2: I've got automated desktop testing too :)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3353 plugins/ (9 files in 4 dirs): support simple plugins that don't have an ask script but want to talk to debconf
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3354 plugins/ubiquity/frontend/ (gtk_ui.py kde_ui.py): let plugin translation prefixes actually work in gtk/kde
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3355 plugins/scripts/install.py: let InstallPlugins access debconf
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-22
<joachim> hello people
<joachim> I have a question about wubi & truecrypt
<joachim> is it possible to have a Windows Vista NTFS & put the linux harddisk into a file on the encrypted NTFS
<joachim> (encrypted with truecrypt)
<joachim> because I don't know the exact technical working of the bootloader of wubi
<joachim> whether truecrypt will decrypt correctly the file on the NTFS partition or not
<joachim> (before the bootloader or not)
<joachim> it's a difficult question and I doubt it's answered anywhere but if this trick would work it's nice to know
<davmor2> xivulon: hows things?
<shtylman> davmor2: file a bug for that problem you saw
<shtylman> davmor2: it will help me track it :) and remember to fix it
<davmor2> shtylman: will do I'm about to run some tests now :)
<davmor2> shtylman: I'll even throw in a screenshot if I can get the print screen button to work :)
<shtylman> hehe
<cr3> hi folks, you guys might be interested in bug #417417 which details how ubiquity is broken for automatic installs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417417 in ubiquity "[Karmic] Ubiquity crashes with a UnboundLocalError on 20090822 image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417417
<cr3> but only in the kde_ui, it seems
<davmor2> cr3: I've subbed shtylman to it as he is the kubuntu installer goto guy :)
<cr3> davmor2: I'm pushing a branch which fixes the problem
<cr3> there seems to be a disturbing about of duplication between gtk_ui and kde_ui, I find that apport has a better separation of ui and core
<davmor2> shtylman: I subbed you to cr3's bug 417417 hope you don't mind :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417417 in ubiquity "[Karmic] Ubiquity crashes with a UnboundLocalError on 20090822 image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417417
<shtylman> davmor2: I don't...but is the problem related to kde specifically?
<shtylman> ahh yes..I see it is
<shtylman> :)
<davmor2> :) that's why I picked on you :)
<shtylman> all good
<davmor2> shtylman: I pick on you for kde, evand for gtk and either evand or cjwatson for core.  It's easier if there is one point of contact for each I find as you guys tend to know who to talk to better than me so it makes sense to me to split it like that :)
<shtylman> indeed... as it should be :) mterry is also a good resource
<shtylman> I will take a look at this bug later this weekend...and hopefully get it worked out
<davmor2> I think cr3 actually pushed a fix is that right marc?
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> I see that... I will review and merge it in
<cr3> shtylman: thanks!
<davmor2> shtylman: I didn't take a screenshot in the end for some reason my nvidia box thinks 800X600 is a good resolution to display at :)
<shtylman> haha thats ok
<davmor2> shtylman: I lied 640x480 is the res had to add a modeline to x to get it to behave
<shtylman> damn...nice and high res there...
<davmor2> shtylman: It wouldn't both me so much but in jaunty it displays correctly :(
<shtylman> that sucks... you using the latest 185 driver?
<shtylman> my nvidia doesn't seem to be having any problems
<davmor2> even now with the modeline in I can only get 1360x786 instead of 1440x900
<davmor2> shtylman: yeah but I'm running through a kvm
<davmor2> so that might actually be the issue
<superm1> well then the EDID can't be detected through a KVM
<davmor2> although ati and intel manage quite nicely
<davmor2> superm1: ^
<superm1> that's a bit surprising.
<shtylman> davmor2: with qemu?
<superm1> what you should do is capture the EDID when plugged in directly via nvidia-settings, and try to load it from the xorg.conf, see if it's any help
<davmor2> shtylman: Keyboard/Video/Mouse kvm
<shtylman> ahh like a kvm switch ya mean
<superm1> i do that with my TV actually because my VGA cable doesn't have a reliable enough signal on the EDID
<davmor2> superm1: it could be something similar here I was going to try that on a day when I have more time but thanks for the confirmation :)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-23
<CIA-33> ubiquity: shtylman * r3393 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): Merged ~cr3/ubiquity/bug-417417 with fix for (LP: #417417)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3394 ubiquity/debian/ (5 files):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Ensure that /usr/share/applications and /usr/share/applications/kde
<CIA-33> ubiquity: exist in oem-config-gtk and oem-config-gtk respectively, and remove the
<CIA-33> ubiquity: .desktop files installed there on removal (LP: #417255).
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-23
<CIA-71> ubiquity: jriddell * r4215 trunk/ (8 files in 5 dirs): Add prepare page to KDE frontend
<Riddell> please check for sanity ^^
<Riddell> ev: hi
<ev> Riddell: hiya
<Riddell> ev: so, ubiquity kde frontend, what's best to do?
<Riddell> I've ported the prepare page over
<Riddell> do I want to do the fiddly stuff to get it installing after the partitioner page?
<ev> Yeah, I would suggest doing that to keep things consistent
<ev> if you have the time, of course
<Riddell> I have until thursday
<Riddell> it's going to need your help
<ev> sure thing
<Riddell> I see that find_next_step() is added
<ev> right, that handles pages that occur out of the normal flow
<ev> so, plugin pages that come after partitioning
<ev> as the main run loop is sitting on the copying files plugin (install.py) at that point
<Riddell> I suspect some changes are needed to run()  ?
<Riddell> having added in find_next_step() and calling it from debconffilter_done()  it starts installing after the partitioning page but gets stuck at disk scanning and the UI doesn't change to the next page
<Riddell> so obviously more changes needed
 * ogra sighs 
<ogra> how often does ubiquity compile the keymaps during a single build ?
<ogra> it takes ages on armel
 * ogra watches it doing that for the third time now
<CIA-71> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r699 ubuntu/ (19 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.79
<CIA-71> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r700 ubuntu/list-devices-hurd: consistency
<CIA-71> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r701 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.79ubuntu1
<CIA-71> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4216 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules ubiquity.dirs-any ubiquity.install-any): Update build rules for changes in debian-installer-utils 1.78.
<Riddell> ah, ev.
<ev> Riddell: I may have missed the context on that.  My IRC bouncer is all over the place today.
<Riddell> 14:00 < Riddell> I suspect some changes are needed to run()  ?
<Riddell> 14:04 < Riddell> having added in find_next_step() and calling it from debconffilter_done()  it starts installing after the partitioning page but gets stuck at disk scanning and  the UI doesn't change to the next page
<Riddell> 14:04 < Riddell> so obviously more changes needed
<ev> if you can shove it in a public branch, I can take a look at it today/tomorrow.
<Riddell> ev: pushed to ~jr/ubiquity/ubiquity-maverick-kubuntu/
<ev> thanks
<superm1> hi ev, wb
<ev> thanks!
<ev> and thanks for your fixes while I was away
<superm1> no prob, ubiquity appeared to be in a bit of a bad state with that last upload
<superm1> the progress bar string and bar are still in quite a mess, but it should at least install now consistently
<ev> indeed, I'll be furiously trying to iron out the remaining wrinkles in the run up to Thursday
<Riddell> ev: does the wireless page do anything currently?
<ev> Riddell: yes, if you have a wireless card present (so, no in a VM)
<superm1> oh wow beta freeze already this week, that really sneaks up on you
<ev> tell me about it
<ev> when I left it was merely feature freeze! :)
<Riddell> ev: what does it do?
<ev> Riddell: connects you to an available wireless network
<Riddell> ev: do I want to port it to KDE?
<ev> Riddell: I think it's an "if you have time" thing
<ev> not critical
<ev> http://docs.google.com/View?id=dfkkjjcj_101gnkrpg5v - for roughly what it should look like
<ev> we moved the icons to the left of the text for a reason that currently escapes me
<Riddell> ev: what happened to the machine name and the advanced dialogue box?
<ev> gone the way of the dodo
<ev> the bootloader options I'll need to fold into the advanced partitioning page before Thursday
<ev> but we agreed to get rid of the UI option to set the hostname at UDS (you can still set it through preseeding).
<Riddell> how is it set?
<ev> `SET netcfg/get_hostname ubuntu-desktop | sudo debconf-communicate` would do it
<ev> or by putting netcfg/get_hostname=ubuntu-desktop on the kernel command line
<Riddell> ev: I mean what's it set to if you don't preseed it
<ev> ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-laptop, depending on the output of laptop-detect
<ev> err
<ev> the username plus "-desktop" or "-laptop"
 * ogra wonders how many more hours he will have to watch ubiquity compiling keymaps 
<ev> heh
<ryanakca> How would I go by debugging why adding automatic-ubiquity to the kernel line doesn't cause ubiquity to run? Where would I start looking?
<ogra> YIPPIEE !
<ogra> cjwatson, arch any for ubiquity works
 * ogra didnt expect the test to be *that* time consuming though, i wasnt aware it compiles each and every udeb during build
<cjwatson> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-24
 * Riddell politely reminds ev to look at the kde fronten today
<cjwatson> Riddell: bug 608746: the way it works in Ubuntu is that the menu is initially hidden and if you don't press a key in a timeout period then it boots straight into X+ubiquity.  Do you want the same in Kubuntu?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608746 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Kubuntu Maverick CD Boot Changes (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608746
<Riddell> cjwatson: no, keep it shown by default
<cjwatson> mkay
 * cjwatson stares even more complication in cdimage in the face
<cjwatson> Riddell: right.  with any luck should work on the next ISO build (once gfxboot-theme-ubuntu has built).  it's much more effort to test this locally than it is to just upload it :-), so we'll see
<Riddell> great, thanks cjwatson
<davmor2> ev: I like the new look installer I think it has a couple of issues though I just can't remember what now :(
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4217 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Add new non-free option text from Michael Forrest.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4218 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Fix text in the previous commit.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4219 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Do not show the skip button by default.
 * Riddell wibbles a bit at ev 
<ev> ah yes, your branch
<ev> looking now
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4220 trunk/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Make the keyboard guesser window modal again, making it closeable
<CIA-71> ubiquity: and accepting of input.
<ogra> ev, do you plan an ubiquity upload in the near future ?
<ev> ogra: ideally this evening
<ogra> perfect :)
 * ogra waits for the arch=any fix :)
<cjwatson> ev: is the jockey stuff still planned to happen?
<ev> it already has
<cjwatson> oh, ok, I thought the spec whiteboard still had it as to-do
<cjwatson> [ev] Add a Jockey hook: TODO
<ev> ah, fixing
<ev> there we go
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> ah, srs update
<ev> SRS?
<cjwatson> serious
<cjwatson> (of installer-redesign, you marked more WIs done than I was expecting :-) )
<ev> ahh
<ogra> ev, btw, weher did that panel come from ? it looks exactly like what we were looking for in https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-m-lightweight-panel-for-efl but never got ...
<ev> I wrote it, gleaning from unity and gnome-pnale
<ev> panel
<ev> feel free to reuse it
<ogra> i will but in N
<ev> coolness
<ogra> had i known about yours earlier it would be our default panel on arm :)
<ev> well, it's still missing some bits
<ev> like tray icon support
<ev> but hey, it has indicators ;)
<ogra> there are some freely usable systray implementations
<ogra> i.e. without panels
<ogra> you could probably embed such a thing in an indicator or some such
<ev> yeah, I just never got around to writing the code for it
<jzarr> can anyone help me with liveCD customization?
<Riddell> ev: did you get anywhere with it?
<ryanakca> jzarr: Please explain which parts you need help with.
<jzarr> well, first question is, where is the best (or proper) place to put a post login in bash script? Needs to be able to get user input from keyboard and push a text file to a nfs mount, im guessing i need to add a script to casper-bottom?
<ryanakca> ev: Could you venture a guess as to why " automatic-ubiquity" on the kernel line fails to launch ubiquity after a Wubi run?
<jzarr> any idea?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-25
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4221 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates): Add back ready_text_label for the KDE frontend.
<Riddell> ev: did you get anywhere with it?
<ev> Riddell: sorry about that, it took me a while to bootstrap yesterday.  I've been working on it this morning.  I'll keep you posted.
<Riddell> thanks, good luck, let me know if I can help
<ev> thanks and sure thing
<jzarr> where do casper-bottom log messages get printed to?
 * ogra thinks dropping the hostname input field from ubiquity was a very bad idea, all my machines are called ogra-laptop now, thats quite annoying if you test multiple machines 
<ev> it's a fairly advanced option
<ogra> giving your computer a name ?
<ogra> thats something even my mother manages
<persia> Is it?  Most less-technical folks I know are more concerned about naming than the more-technical folks.
<ev> you can still set it by putting netcfg/get_hostname=ogra-laptop2 on the kernel command line.
<Riddell> now that's advanced :)
<persia> Indeed.
<ogra> i cant edit the cmdline easily on armel images
<ogra> that requires quite some tinkering
<ogra> in other notes i really like the new UI ... though oem-config looks a bit lost on 1920x1200 :)
<persia> That's acceptable, given that it now shrinks well.
<ogra> indeed
<tjaalton> looks like grub-installer fails to install on a multipath device on lucid
<tjaalton> is it possible to try a newer version of the package and rerun the menu entry?
<ev> jzarr: presumably /casper.log (/var/log/casper.log once at the desktop)
<jzarr> i see that, should i be expecting to see something with the $DESCRIPTION in it?
<jzarr> im trying to add a new script, not sure if its running
<ryanakca> Could someone venture a guess as to why " automatic-ubiquity" on the kernel line fails to launch ubiquity after a Wubi run?
<ev> ryanakca: do you have anything in /var/log/installer ?
<ev> jzarr: without digging, I'm not sure.  Perhaps just touch a file in /root if that's not working as expected?  Sorry I can't be of more help at the moment, trying to sort this ubiquity KDE stuff.
<jzarr> no problem, when you have a sec, im also curious how to make /cdrom writable
<ev> mount -o remount,rw /cdrom
<jzarr> just add that to fstab?
<ev> Actually, it shouldn't be mounting it read-only in the first place if it's a writeable filesystem...
 * ev digs
<jzarr> yah, thats what i thought too, im booting from a usb stick (obviously)
<Riddell> ev: I've got a change which makes the KDE language page use a similar layout to the GTK one, am I ok to commit?
<ev> Riddell: sure thing, I'll just merge with that.  I think I've nearly got it working, by the way.
<ryanakca> ev: Nope.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: jriddell * r4222 trunk/ (8 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: * Update Language page to closer follow GTK layout
<CIA-71> ubiquity: * pixmaps/cd_in_tray.png moves to ubiquity.install-any and ubiquity replaces old
<CIA-71> ubiquity:  ubiquity-frontend-gtk
<ryanakca> ev: I can get you the Wubi log or the kernel command line if it's of any use though...
<ev> ryanakca: is this a regular wubi install, or something custom?
<ryanakca> ev: custom, I added a slightly modified (IE, added some packages) Ubuntu LiveCD to isolist.ini...
<ev> is this with lucid or maverick?
<ryanakca> Lucid
<ryanakca> I don't mind digging myself, I'm just not sure where to start looking. What handles the automatic-ubiquity option on the kernel line?
<ryanakca> (and all of the other preseed options)
<ev> ryanakca: the ubiquity upstart job (turns it to --automatic)
<ev> it's debian/ubiquity.ubiquity.upstart in ubiquity trunk
<jzarr> hey ev, whats the best place to stick a post log-in startup bash script. I tried adding one to casper-bottom but that didnt seem to work
<ryanakca> ev: Aha! Found it. Work had me switch out gdm for lxdm, but /etc/init/ubiquity.conf has "start on (starting gdm or starting kdm or starting xdm or starting uxlaunch)"
<ryanakca> ev: Thanks. As a feature request, mind adding 'starting lxdm' to that list?
<ev> ryanakca: I think there's a proposed branch for it, but if not definitely.  I'll sort that out when I get back from this appointment I'm about to run off too.  Shouldn't be more than two hours or so.
<ryanakca> ev: Thanks
<ev> jzarr: as in shell log in?  Just tack it to the end of /etc/skel/.profile or /etc/skel/.bashrc, no?  Gotta run
<jzarr> ev, i tried /etc/profile, it launched but i didnt have mouse/keyboard support, /etc/bashrc didnt do anything
<CIA-71> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1349 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-19 kernels.
<CIA-71> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1350 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/dove.cfg debian/changelog): Move dove to 2.6.32-409 kernels.
<dpm> hi ev, would it be possible to export the ubiquity translations from LP? Translators are quite keen to test them, and this weekend being the Ubuntu Global Jam, that'd be really useful. Thanks!
<ev> Riddell: when you get a chance, in app.ui, can you add a container that switches between content_widget and a qwebview, like how the gtk code uses a GtkNotebook without styling to switch between the container for page_section and title_section, and webkit_scrolled_window?
<ev> Riddell: I tried, but alas I'm having difficulty wrapping my head around qtcreator sufficiently to create something that doesn't massively break the layout.
<ev> of course, if there's a preferred way to do this, by all means go with that.  We just need some way of switching to the slideshow in the body of the installer window.
<ev> dpm: sure, with the next upload.
<Riddell> ev: you mean rather than the separate dialogue we have now?
<dpm> thanks ev!
<Riddell> ev: this changes widgetStack (back) to a QStackedWidget (which presumably it was before the plugin architecture) http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/app.ui
<Riddell> use widgetStack.setCurrentIndex(1) to change the page
<Riddell> then make a QWebView and widgetStack.widget(1).layout().addWidget(myWebView) to get the widget
<Riddell> however I think I'd prefer to keep the current progressDialogue if that's easy to do, but don't worry if it's not
<jzarr> hey guys, in the cmdline boot args is it live_media_path or live-media-path
<cjwatson> the latter
<cjwatson> (slightly surprisingly)
<jzarr> thx
<jzarr> is live-media-path=/casper64 valid? or does it have to be something like =/ubunut64/casper im trying to make a liveUSB with both 32 and 64 bit images, keeps saying no live file system found, (32bit works fine)
<CIA-71> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1351 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-71> debian-installer: Add GRUB EFI configuration on amd64, and make mini.iso images there
<CIA-71> debian-installer: multi-catalog.
<CIA-71> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1352 ubuntu/build/boot/x86/grub/grub-efi.cfg: add missing grub-efi.cfg from previous commit
<CIA-71> ubiquity: jriddell * r4223 trunk/debian/ (changelog control rules):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: * Update KDE Language page to closer follow GTK layout
<CIA-71> ubiquity: * In debian/rules move usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/cheese* back to
<CIA-71> ubiquity:  ubiquity-frontend-gtk package, including it in ubiquity package brings in a lot
<CIA-71> ubiquity:  of Gnome dependencies
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-26
<ev> as it turns out, the kde frontend doesn't really do recursive main loops.  Bah.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: jriddell * r4224 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ (ubi-language.py ubi-prepare.py): Add network check to KDE ubi-language for release notes label
<Riddell> ev: I'm not convinced at that ^^ it hides the release notes widget if no update is available, doesn't it want to show it if release notes are available?
<ev> Riddell: if memory serves, this was the condition handed down by sabdfl, but yeah, it makes sense to show the release notes URL if a network connection is available.
<Riddell> ok, fixing
<ev> cool, thanks
<superm1> ev, is the intention of that prepare widget to really check for ethernet (and it's just checking for internet access at this point), or is it misworded right now?
<ev> it's checking for Internet, but michaelforrest wanted to suggest to users that they use an ethernet connection
<ev> I'm cool with us changing the text to Internet connection
<superm1> cool, i think that's probably a good idea then
<CIA-71> ubiquity: jriddell * r4225 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: In ubi-language.py check if release notes can be accessed as well as checking
<CIA-71> ubiquity: for upgrade available and show correct label as appropriate
<Riddell> ev: dare I ask how the KDE frontend controlling is going?
<ev> Riddell: got it getting to the slideshow and mostly handling the parallel stuff (building on your work), just need to fix some progress bar stuff and a race condition
<CIA-71> ubiquity: superm1 * r4226 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Don't use "Ethernet" when indicating a user is connected to the network.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: (LP: #615104, #615035)
<Riddell> great
 * Riddell snoozes
<ev> Riddell: goodnight
<ev> superm1: thanks!
<superm1> sure np
<superm1> ev, have you and michaelforest discussed transitions between pages at all?
<ev> I brought it up, but I think he wanted to largely leave it alone for now
<ev> GTK unfortunately makes life quite difficult here
<superm1> dang. my primary concern is that now that so much is going on at once, some of these pages take a noticeably longer time to load, and if widgets are still left sensistive, there isn't an indiciation that it's chugging along necessarily
<superm1> setting the whole notebook page unsensitive while switching pages doesn't seem too difficult, but might not give a very pretty effect
<ev> yeah, that might be the best option though
<ev> we already make the navigation buttons insensitive
<superm1> what you think about doing that for beta and seeing what people's reception is on it then?
<ev> hrm, actualy
<ev> actually*
<ev> don't we already switch to a spinning cursor?
<superm1> yeah it looks like it actually
<superm1> so maybe that's sufficient on it's own
<ev> I think so
<ev> it'll be quite clear that they're waiting if they can't interact with anything, due to the spinning cursor
<superm1> well not necessarily can't, but shouldn't :)
<ev> I thought the spinning cursor blocks click events, no?
<superm1> doesn't seem like it to me
<superm1> otherwise you wouldn't be able to expand that expander you put on the bottom
<ev> ah
<ev> yay, race condition fixed
<ev> superm1: I cannot recall what the UI looks like here, but my thought was that we use the full spinning cursor (not the arrow plus spinner) and make the UI insensitive to input without greying everything out.
<superm1> that sounds like the most ideal scenario
<superm1> is that just removing the notebook page from the focus chain?
<ev> not sure
<superm1> ev, it seems just changing the focus of the page itself doesn't do it, probably have to do it to all widgets in the chain.  here's what sensitivity looks like: http://people.ubuntu.com/~superm1/sensitive.ogv
<ev> ah, that is a bit scary
<ev> incidentally, what did you create that screencast with?
<ev> I've been struggling to find good tools
<superm1> gtk-recordmydesktop
<superm1> lets you just pick an area of the screen to do it from
<ev> cool, thanks
<superm1> it's a huge CPU hog though if you do too big an area or try to narrate with sound
<ev> ah, yikes
<superm1> you use KVM though don't you?  I thought it spit out VNC, which you can probably do pyvnc2swf
<superm1> i'm a virtualbox person myself, so it only spits out RDP
<CIA-71> ubiquity: superm1 * r4227 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Make sure finished_label reflects the derivative name rather than
<CIA-71> ubiquity: hardcoding to "Ubuntu".
<ev> indeed I do, I'll have to give both approaches a try
<CIA-71> ubiquity: superm1 * r4228 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Set the buttons on the second autopartitioning screen appropriately
<CIA-71> ubiquity: to the choices on the first.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4229 trunk/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Add parallel operation support to the KDE frontend, with help from
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Jonathan Riddell.
<ev> right, bed.  I'll be back up in a few hours to finish the missing hostname (you convinced me, I'm adding it back), grub, and proxy options, as well as fix the UI nits (missing size and icon) on the automatic partitioner.
<ev> I'm tempted to put the advanced button back on the partitioning pages, to the left of quit, back, next, instead of the original plan of putting the grub box on the manual partitioner page, with its setting remaining even on going back to the automatic partitioning page.  Opinions definitely welcome on that one.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: superm1 * r4230 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: hide the two extra text labels in auto partitioner mode if use entire disk was chosen
<Riddell> gosh ev, you're my hero
 * ogra hugs ev
<ev> Riddell: do you want a feature freeze exception bug for this ubiquity KDE stuff, or am I okay to upload as-is?
<ScottK> Riddell asked sheytan to test the ubiquity updates for Kubuntu that ev worked on last night.  After clicking on "Try Kubuntu" he gets a black screen after ksplashx.  Would someone be able to help us troubleshoot it (we need the Ubiquity fixes for Beta since Kubuntu is uninstallable at the moment)
<superm1> ScottK, at that point is ubiquity even running though?
<superm1> i thought clicking the try *ubuntu will request ubiquity to  close, and let the kdm upstart script take over
<superm1> so I would believe the bug is further into your stack
<ogra> ScottK, welcome to the club :)
<ScottK> superm1: The odd thing is that an existing system fully up to date boots.
 * ogra also awaits the ubiquity upload eagerly for armel
<superm1> ScottK, if you boot directly into live mode does that happen (eg press a key at splash and pick live session)
<ScottK> sheytan: ^^^
<sheytan> Hey guys, i'm sorry for trouble. I think the that happen cause i made 64bit machine and tryied to run a 32 kubuntu
<sheytan> now it works fine :)
<sheytan> ScottK ^\
<ScottK> sheytan: OK.  That's really great news.
<sheytan> Yep ;D
<sheytan> ScottK now ill install the packages from Riddell
<ScottK> superm1: Thanks for helping.
<superm1> cool, sounds good
<ev> ScottK: so am I safe to upload?
<ScottK> ev: Not sure.  Having some other problems.  I'd say it's unlikely to be worse at this point.
<ev> that was my thinking as well
<ScottK> (since it doesn't install at all at the moment)
<ev> cool, I'll upload then
<ogra> go go go
<ev> :)
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4231 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: debian-installer-utils
<CIA-71> ubiquity: 1.79ubuntu1, flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu8, partman-auto 91ubuntu4,
<CIA-71> ubiquity: partman-uboot 4, user-setup 1.28ubuntu8.
<superm1> ev, i'm a little confused by this "entire partition" button.  what exactly is it supposed to  be doing?
<ev> superm1: it uses the entirety of the partition that's selected for resize, rather than resizing it
<superm1> so if someone starts out at entire disk, then ideally entire partition should actually be greyed out then
<superm1> and only shown as available if they choose "split partition" or start out in resize mode
<ev> yeah, it should match 3.2.3 in the design spec
<ev> and indeed
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4232 trunk/debian/real-po/ (78 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4233 trunk/ (155 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<ScottK> ev: Once Ubiquity binaries are in the archive, would you poke someone to respin Kubuntu so I can get someone testing?
<cyphermox> is there a way to memory dumps or something from grub? I'm getting into an issue where only in the case of PXE booting to the hard drive (e.g. localboot 0, 0x80, etc.) the system hangs somewhere at grub before getting to load the kernel
<ev> ScottK: sure thing
<ScottK> ev: Thanks.
<ev> and actually, I'll just respin them myself
<ev> as I'd like to do ubuntu as well
<ScottK> ev: Even better. I'll be offline this evening, so if you could poke someone in #kubuntu-devel to get them a test when they're done, I'd appreciate it.
<ev> will do!
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> ev: FFe approved
<ev> thanks!
<Riddell> ev: so I got a crash when I installed the debs I build locally on my virtual machine
<ev> Riddell: you've accepted it in the queue?
<ev> Riddell: can you pastebin your logs?
<Riddell> not yet
<Riddell> the very unhelpful http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/p2u1009J
<Riddell> so I wonder if it's just because of my local build being funny
<Riddell> ev: I take it you've run it without crashes at startup
<ev> Riddell: yes, but I've run it via some special bootstrapping over NFS
<ev> I can't see how it would be any different, but I'll build a package now and give it a go
<Riddell> you haven't changed any of the startup bits
<ev> correct
<Riddell> shrug, I'm just going to accept it and we'll see what happens
<Riddell> I'm away until monday afternoon though, hopefully others can test
<ev> I'll be around tomorrow, so I can fix anything that arises (hopefully)
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4234 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.8
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-27
<jclark5093> I have a question about ubuntu vs debian - anyone with knowledge here?
<persia> Better to just ask: if someone knows, you may get an answer.  Some folk may take 12-24 hours to get back to a question.
<ev> okay, there appear to be two KDE bugs here.  The first is that the prepare page is trying to talk to upower over dbus, which doesn't exist on the KDE CDs.  The second is that adding a signal receiver is triggering a  segfault.
<CIA-71> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1353 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu22
<NCommander> cjwatson: do you want me to do test builds on armel for d-i for Beta since we now have alternates up and running (and failing on omap)? I saw the last d-i upload is FTBS :-/
<cjwatson> that type of build failure in d-i is trivial, it's just kernel versions out of sync
<cjwatson> I think I just never got round to retrying it once the armel kernel got round to building.  in general I don't necessarily wait for all architectures to become available before uploading d-i
<cjwatson> I do test-builds on kakadu when I'm making non-trivial changes to armel things
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4235 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py: Remove superfluous glib import in KDE code.
<ogra> NCommander, you are aware that alternates wont produce a proper install ?
<ogra> on omap3
<persia> On omap3, or on beagle?
<ogra> on omap3
<ogra> and indeed on beagle too
<persia> Oh, I thought it was just beagle.  My bad.
<ogra> we have no way to handle bootloaders in alternates sinc ethat would require some hardcoded partitioning stuff
<ogra> either do preinstalled or dont do images for omap
<ogra> (or invent a hardcoded partitonning scheme the user cant break during install)
<persia> Well, stop making them if you think they cannot be useful.
<ogra> they can but someone needs to work out a way for the bootloaders :) we're fully focused on preinstalled
<persia> I doubt it will happen in time for maverick.
<ogra> likely
<persia> Could they conceivably be used by advanced users for hacking on their own projects?
<ogra> they would end up without bootloader installation
<ogra> i.e. *very* advanced users could do it
<persia> Dunno then.
<ogra> you need to stick to a certain partitioning scheme and need to set up and install flash-kernel manually
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4236 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Do not set up the Qt DBus main loop twice. This was crashing on the
<CIA-71> ubiquity: prepare page.
<cjwatson> you could write a /lib/partman/check.d script that fails if the partition is not as mandated, and tells the user what they need to do
<cjwatson> i.e. the facilities to do what you want already exist
<persia> Right.  The blocker is more that we haven't figured out what to mandate.
<ogra> grrr
<ogra> oem-config fails on armel
<ogra> and worse, i dont get a shell now but get gdm
<ogra> hitting shutdown in gdm i see the rootshell with the usual note that i need to set up a user manually
<ogra> and a trace from ubiquity-dm
<ev> ogra: can't you switch to a VT to get the logs?
<ogra> will try (i just shot down, booting takes a bit on arm)
<ev> sure thing, thanks
<ogra> grmpf ... this boot it works
<ev> fun
<ogra> the slideshow being to big for the new window size is a known issue i guess ?
<ogra> i have scrollbars around it even though the screen size is 1920x1200
<ogra> i.e. the window has a fixed size, the slideshow is bigger
<ogra> hmm, now it hangs after "getting time from a network server"
 * ogra clicks on the expander arrow
<ogra> "can not open /ver/log/installer/debug for reading, no such file or directory"
<ogra> hmm, indeed, this is a preinstalled image
<ogra> oh, it was just slow, it moves \o/
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4237 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Stop Qt callbacks on the prepare and language pages once we have a
<CIA-71> ubiquity: result, matching the GTK behavior.
<ev> can someone remind me of the common case for not installing grub with Ubuntu?
<ogra> lilo users ?
<ogra> do we still support them ?
<cjwatson> yes, it's in main
<cjwatson> or non-x86 architectures
<ogra> right
<cjwatson> do you mean not installing grub at all, though?
<ev> correct
<cjwatson> it's not a common case, it's a VOCAL case
<ev> unchecking the box
<cjwatson> for people who have seriously custom bootloader arrangements and don't want them broken
 * cjwatson looks through bzr blame to check
<michaelforrest> ev: my suggestion re: bootloader is make it a command line switch and add a row to the gfxboot screen with 'install without bootloader'
<ev> cjwatson: ^ that sounds entirely reasonable to me, what do you think?
<cjwatson> let me complete looking through bzr blame first
<ev> it wouldn't handle picking a specific device to install it to, but is that even that necessary anymore, given that we've largely solved the USB disk issue?
<ev> sure thing
<cjwatson> picking a specific device to install to is actually more necessary
<cjwatson> some people have custom bootloaders in the MBR that they don't want disturbed, and instead want to install grub to a partition
<michaelforrest> so let's include that dropdown in the partitioning page
<michaelforrest> 'bootloader will be installed to: [dropdown]' inline
<cjwatson> failing to include that option has got us bad news publicity in the past
<ev> okay, works for me, and understood
<cjwatson> (we didn't let you select that in 6.06 LTS)
<cjwatson> the bootloader checkbox was added in response to bug 130445
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 130445 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "grub failure with gpt formatted disk (heat: 3)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130445
<cjwatson> I think that might be adequately handled by the bootloader installation failure dialog?
<michaelforrest> ev: if we could get the more descriptive device description in that dropdown (instead of just '(hd0)')
<ev> michaelforrest: we already have them, that screenshot is a bit old
<cjwatson> though a command line option would be useful too
<cjwatson> I don't think it needs to be exposed in gfxboot since the use case in 130445 is actually fairly limited
<ev> awesome
<ev> so you're happy making it a command line switch?
<cjwatson> it's the install-to-partition crowd who are moderately numerous and extremely vocal, thinking about it
<ev> and not present in the UI
<cjwatson> yeah, given that the bootloader-install-failed dialog lets you continue without a boot loader
<ev> right-o
<ev> I'll make that change and file a freeze exception
<ev> thanks guys
 * persia has found that behaviour frustrating a couple times, ending up with an unbootable device post-install
<cjwatson> BTW (noting your comment that the screenshot is old), any case where we show (hd0) nowadays is basically a bug
<cjwatson> independent of design concerns
<ev> michaelforrest: thoughts on where to put the rest of the dialog? (proxy options, popularity contest)
<cjwatson> when we need to show device names, they should be OS-style device names, e.g. /dev/sda
<ev> cjwatson: indeed, grub is sane now
<cjwatson> NCommander: re armel: should I switch d-i over to the linaro mx51 build?
<ogra> cjwatson, rather a linaro question
<ogra> i think their way of image building is very different from ubuntus (tarballs etc)
<cjwatson> ogra: it's relevant for Ubuntu because the imx51 flavour in linux has vanished.
<cjwatson> linux-linaro delivers udebs
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> if linaro wants it ubuntu-arm wont stand in the way, we dont need it though
<persia> Point of Order: linaro is a participant in Ubuntu.
<ogra> and afaik their imx51 support is only what upstream has, very sparse
<cjwatson> ogra: you aren't listening
<cjwatson> my point was that there are no imx51 udebs in the archive from the main linux package right now
<persia> cjwatson, If we want imx51 support, the linaro imx51 build is the only source of udebs.
<cjwatson> the correct answer would have been "no, cjwatson, you idiot, they're just still building"
<cjwatson> (and somebody NBSed out the old ones)
<ogra> NBSing them was on purpose
<ogra> simply because they were several versions behind on security updates
<persia> But they had an rdep on d-i
<cjwatson> anyone who NBSes kernels without checking d-i's status is not doing it properly
 * ogra didnt NBS them but acked that we dont need them in ubuntu when he was asked about the existing packages
<cjwatson> ok, so the linux-fsl-imx51 package is gone permanently?
<ogra> yes
<cjwatson> see, that's not a linaro question. :)
<cjwatson> do we want to build d-i for imx51 in maverick?
<ogra> no, but the new imx51 binaries are :)
<cjwatson> again not a linaro question
<persia> Rather, there was nobody currently interested in maintaining it.  This may not be truly permanent.
<ogra> it is a linaro question since they a) maintain the kernel that would be used and b) would be the only user of it
<cjwatson> does the ubuntu-arm team want to build d-i for imx51 in maverick?
<ogra> no
 * persia disagrees with b) based on various folks trying to get newer software on netwalkers
<ev> actually, I can make the proxy option a command line parameter as well, and the popcon stuff you wanted to fold into that eventual "let me help make Ubuntu better by providing usage data" option.
<cjwatson> ogra,persia: I'm finding the twenty-questions game kind of frustrating.  I've gone and asked #linaro in the hope that I can get a straight answer there.  If you want me to do things in d-i's build for ubuntu-arm, then I need straight answers
<cjwatson> otherwise, those who give me straight answers are going to win. :)
<persia> cjwatson, The only folks currently actively maintaining support for imx51 within Ubuntu are those maintaining the linaro imx51 build.
<cjwatson> thank you, that is a straight answer
<persia> Neither ogra nor I know of anyone who is actively testing i.mx51 images, but we suspect that the maintainers of the linaro imx51 build likely would know of such folk.
<persia> There exist a number of interested parties external to Ubuntu who would like to see i.mx51 support, based on various trees, but I don't believe you can help them until they generate udebs you can use.
<cjwatson> ok.  I'll nuke it.
<persia> Note that none of the above is intended as an abrogation of support terms for any previously released images.
<cjwatson> of course
<cjwatson> ogra,persia: thanks for the answers.  ogra's answers above make more sense in retrospect given the later clarifications.  I apologise for being snappy
<ogra> cjwatson, well, i could have expressed myself better
<ogra> or could have taken the task to just ask linaro
<cjwatson> well, no harm done, I'll try this test-build against linaro-mx51
<cjwatson> if it just works then might as well use it
<ogra> yep
<persia> cjwatson, apologies for the confusion.  There's a bit of contention between Canonical's "Ubuntu ARM" team, Linaro's "Integration" team, and random folk who care about armel in terms of who "represents" Ubuntu's plans for ARM.  Please be patient as we develop an identity.
<CIA-71> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1354 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-71> debian-installer: Disable imx51 armel flavour for now; linux-fsl-imx51 is no longer in the
<CIA-71> debian-installer: archive, and linux-linaro's i.MX51 support is still quite minimal
<CIA-71> debian-installer: according to Oliver Grawert and Loïc Minier.
<ev> cjwatson: any objection to me moving the grub comboboxentry back to a regular combobox?  I'm concerned that if we're going to make this visible by default, showing a linux device file in the field, rather than the friendlier description used in the drop down, is a bit scary.
<ev> Given that we don't support (hdX,X) anymore, I can't see what use case would require manual entry.
<cjwatson> yes, that sounds probably ok
<ev> okay, cool, thanks
<CIA-71> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1355 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu23
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson:  I'm going to try a wubi install in a bit if the images were okay this morning
<ev> kde is broken, but ubuntu should be working
<ev> gah, this is going to require considerable more thought.  Partitioning could completely invalidate the list of devices used for the grub drop down.
<ev> I'll have to move it to both the automatic and advanced pages, and update it based on the choices made on those pages.  Ugh.
<ev> are we sure we can't just relegate this to a command line option? ;)
<cjwatson> devices?  I really don't think so
<cjwatson> we'd be excoriated
 * cjwatson went through this once already and has little desire to do it again
<ev> fair enough, I'll get started on this.  I have a call at 4, so it will probably be a weekend thing.
<ev> michaelforrest: I never got that generic operating system icon from Otto.  I don't suppose you have a local copy?
<ev> get started> re-jig
<michaelforrest> ev: I'll have to jump into photoshop
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson:  Wubi still drops straight into grub shell on first reboot :(
<cjwatson> I can't do anything about it right now, no current Windows system
<ev> michaelforrest: thanks
<ev> davmor2: if you can convince grub to print debugging information, that would be a helpful start, but I'm afraid I have 0 free time to look at this at the moment
<davmor2> ev: unfortunately not it drops straight into grub shell from selecting Ubuntu and there is no useful info.  I've "set debug=all" on the top line of grub in /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/grub.cfg no difference I'm open to offers on advice though.
<kirkland> what's the magic kernel parameter to tell the installer that i have a preseed file on a boot floppy?
<kirkland> does url=file:///path/to/preseed ?
<kirkland> cjwatson: ev: ^
<ev> kirkland: file=/path/to/preseed
<kirkland> ev: cool
<kirkland> ev: thanks
<ev> remember that if this is the alternate/server CD and you want to preseed the language and keyboard questions, you'll need to put the preseed file in the initrd.
<ev> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html#preseed-loading
<kirkland> ev: got it...  using: http://paste.ubuntu.com/484511/
<kirkland> ev: I'm working with the kvm-autotest upstream community, to help them automate the testing of Ubuntu guests in KVM
<ev> neat!
<kirkland> ev: one more question ... is there a magic location, where if you put a preseed, it will magically be picked up?
<kirkland> ev: without adding the url=... param?
<ev>  /preseed.cfg in the root of the initrd
<kirkland> ev: hmm, okay, let me get this straight ....
<kirkland> ev: i want to boot a stock Ubuntu ISO with kvm -cdrom ...
<kirkland> ev: and then i want to give another parameter to KVM, -hda, or something
<kirkland> ev: that has a preseed
<kirkland> ev: i'd like the ubuntu installer to just "find" this preseed in some magic location, and do its install automatically
<kirkland> ev: to get it into the initrd, i would need to modify the iso, no?
<ev> correct
<kirkland> ev: okay, any way of avoiding rebuilding the iso?
<ev> not that I can think of.  Perhaps through some magic with kvm's -kernel and -initrd options?
<cjwatson> ev: are you still planning to look at bug 613008?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613008 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "failed to install oem-config from CD (affects: 1) (heat: 144)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613008
<ev> ah, that fell off my radar.  Sorry.
<ev> yes, I'll take a look at it on Monday.  I've added a note to my calendar.
<ev> err tuesday
<cjwatson> hm, Monday bank holiday
<cjwatson> Tuesday may be too late for beta CDs; I wonder if I'll need to look this afternoon
<cjwatson> I'll ask about it in the rel meeting
<kirkland> ev: i have a bit more info, and another question
<kirkland> ev: so let's say i do this ...  qemu-img create -f raw floppy.img 1M # create a 1M floppy image
<kirkland> ev: mount -o loop floppy.img /mnt # mount up the floppy
<kirkland> ev: cp preseed.cfg /mnt; umount /mnt # copy the preseed, unmount
<kirkland> ev: and now i boot the server ISO
<kirkland> ev: with kvm -cdrom ubunut.iso -fda floppy.img
<kirkland> ev: doesn't look like that floppy is automounted or anything, so i can't really use url=/media/floppy/preseed.cfg
<kirkland> ev: any ideas?
<kirkland> ev: oh, i have another idea ....
<cjwatson> you must only use url= with actual http or ftp urls
<kirkland> cjwatson: ev: could we add a preseed/kvm-autotest.seed that does a completely automated, minimal install?
<cjwatson> I'd prefer not, too many variables
<cjwatson> I don't want to be responsible for automated disk overwrites
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i'm working with the upstream kvm-autotest community
<kirkland> cjwatson: they want an automated way of installing ubuntu, for the sake of doing automated regression testing against kvm, with ubuntu guests
<kirkland> cjwatson: i have a preseed file that can do this, of course
<kirkland> cjwatson: but i'm trying to marry that with their framework
<kirkland> cjwatson: for fedora, they just add a kernel parameter, ks:floppy, which tells the redhat/fedora installer to look for a floppy, with a kickstart file of a certain name
<kirkland> cjwatson: if found, use it
<kirkland> cjwatson: since it's a floppy, it's easy to modify
<kirkland> cjwatson: best i can tell, we support something similar, in the initrd, but that would mean modifying the initrd to insert my preseed, then remastering the iso
<kirkland> cjwatson: a little heavy weight for their need
<kirkland> cjwatson: can you advise me on a better step forward?
<cjwatson> er, so you're comparing apples with oranges here
<cjwatson> Fedora's allowed to add a kernel parameter
<cjwatson> Ubuntu apparently isn't?
<cjwatson> file=floppy://preseed.cfg should mount a floppy
<cjwatson> ev: do today's daily desktop images work for you?  they just seem to hang at the desktop here
<ev> cjwatson: Ubuntu works, Kubuntu is broken, though fixed in trunk
<ev> well, mostly fixed
<ev> I think there's an issue with Kubuntu at ubiquity-dm, which I'll tackle in a moment
<ev> cjwatson: by hang at the desktop do you mean Ubiquity or something else?
<cjwatson> shows ubiquity, mouse won't move
<cjwatson> just curious whether it was happening to more than just me
<cjwatson> same as bug 624930
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624930 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "maverick desktop installer freezes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624930
<ev> cjwatson: can you get to a VT? magic sysrqs?
<ev> I'm not seeing that at all
<ev> sounds like you need a serial cable :)
<cjwatson> VT> testing.  magic sysrq maybe hard given kvm
<cjwatson> only thing odd was that I'm using -net none, trying without
<ev> sendkey alt-sysrq-? should work, no?
<cjwatson> hm, there's an invisible zenity process showing ubiquity/install_failed
<cjwatson> and OOM errors in syslog (but 512MB RAM in this VM)
<ev> perhaps we're doing something mental in the no-network case
<cjwatson> happens without -net none too
<ev> weird
<cjwatson> kvm -monitor stdio -m 512 -cdrom maverick-desktop-i386.iso -hda oem-613008.img -boot d # oem-613008.img is a fresh 10G disk
<ev> I'll give it a shot with 512
<ev> I've been using 768
<cjwatson> ubiquity is at virt 129m res 39m
<cjwatson> however, bootchart is running
<cjwatson> I just disabled that in the live-common seed and I think that will help
<cjwatson> it was the top memory user, so I wonder if it just pushed the kernel into oom-killing ubiquity
<cjwatson> trying with bootchart=disable
<cjwatson> still really slow to draw the first page
<cjwatson> this is just in "install Ubuntu" mode - at least I assume it's drawing, it has just "Welcome", the language list, and the action buttons up, and it's not responding when I hit Forward
<cjwatson> it seems to be trying to talk to ibus and not getting very far?
<cjwatson> it's sitting in localechooser at 'INPUT critical localechooser/languagelist', and the last four lines in the debug log are:
<cjwatson> debconf (developer): <-- GET ubiquity/only-show-installable-languages
<cjwatson> debconf (developer): --> 1 false
<cjwatson> update_release_notes_label()
<cjwatson> update_release_notes_label()
<cjwatson> (yes, last line is twice)
<cjwatson> ah, works better when I change language and then change back, maybe a focus bug
<cjwatson> ok, so that's working
<ev> 512 worked fine for me
<ev> it was an am64 CD, but I don't see how that would make a difference here
<cjwatson> hopefully the bootchart removal will basically clear it up
<ogra> hmm, do we restart syslog after the hostname was set by ubiquity/oem-config ?
 * ogra was just told the old name shows up in the logs all the time
<superm1> cjwatson, what would your thoughts be on something like this to replace oem-config-remove (at least in the GTK case) http://pastebin.com/QSgyuW6H
<cjwatson> superm1: I'm OK with it if it works
<superm1> cjwatson, okay cool. yeah i did some brief tests with it yesterday.  probably needs a UI freeze exception or so
<superm1> i'll wait until after beta to commit it and file the exception in  case there has to be any more ubiquity stuff committed before then
<cjwatson> UI freeze is basically for stuff people might be taking screenshots of; seems unlikely in this case
<superm1> Ok
<ev> If Qt is creating files in ~ on load, I'm going to stab someone at Nokia in the face.
<ev> err kdelibs, but my threat still stands
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4238 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Drop privileges before setting the background in the Qt portion of
<CIA-71> ubiquity: ubiquity-dm, otherwise .kde/share/config will be created as root.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4239 trunk/debian/changelog: Beta freeze exception (LP: #625472).
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-28
<ScottK> ev: First test of the new ubiquity-kde:
<ScottK> oh great, ubiquity was killed by OOM
<ScottK> most of the memory was used up by 147 instances of 'plugininstall.p' where each uses 10MiB
<ScottK> Bug being filed.
<ev> yikes!
<ev> looking into it
<cjwatson> ev: we need to arrange to get the grub default while the partitioner is running (if you aren't already on this)
<cjwatson> I get a non-fatal traceback in yesterday's desktop CD which is due to misc.boot_device being called while partman isn't running
<cjwatson> which means it can't determine the right device for /boot
<ev> cjwatson: can you file a bug for it and raise the priority?  I'm currently trying to dig through bug 625586
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625586 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity killed by OOM killer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625586
<ev> cjwatson: mind you, once I get the partition drop down sorted, we'll get that for free
<cjwatson> that was what I was thinking half-way through speaking ... still want the bug?
<ev> but I don't foresee being able to tackle that until Sunday.
<ev> please
<ev> just so I have a reminder of it
<cjwatson> ok
<ev> much appreciated
<ev> ah, this bug has that problem as well
<ev> mm, I need to somewhat replicate dbfilter_handle_status for the parallel bits
<cjwatson> good news is that I can't reproduce the failure to install oem-config when there's no network
<ev> nice
<cjwatson> ah, I think superm1 fixed it in fact
<cjwatson> bug 625605 marked High and assigned to you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625605 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "misc.boot_device called when partman isn't running (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625605
<ev> thanks
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4240 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.9
<ev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484739/ is what I'm thinking of for handling crashes during the core install, though I'll wait to commit it until I've looked over it with not 2 AM eyes.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-29
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4241 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Handle crashes in parallel debconffilters by failing the
<CIA-71> ubiquity: installation.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: superm1 * r4242 ubiquity/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Add a new script that uses python-aptdaemon-gtk for oem-config removal.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-22
<ogra_> ev, around ?
<ev> ogra_: yes
<cjwatson> ev: do you mind if I rename the installed webcam library to ubiwebcam or something?  it's causing some livefs build failures because libwebcam clashes with an existing package
<ev> cjwatson: by all means
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4848 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py: Properly initialize buttons on the wireless page.
<cjwatson> ev: do you know what's up with http://paste.ubuntu.com/672339/ ?  mock.patch seems to exist ...
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4849 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: Rename libwebcam to libubiwebcam to avoid clashing with the existing
<CIA-18> ubiquity: libwebcam0 package.
<cjwatson> oh, wait, mock occludes python-mock
<cjwatson> and mock is completely different and no longer in oneiric anyway ... purging
<ev> what on earth
<ev> ah
<cjwatson> I had it installed from when I was trying to test something in a Fedora chroot
<cjwatson> yeah, that's better, tests pass now
<stgraber> ev: apparently ubiquity no longer likes utf-8... Tried to install today's daily with "Stéphane Graber" as my fullname and it crashed :)
<ev> stgraber: awesome
<ev> bug please
<ev> preferably in -d mode
<cjwatson> is the gdk-pixbuf xlib rendering stuff deprecated now?  it seems like maybe we should be rendering to a cairo surface instead
<cjwatson> bug 830892
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 830892 in ubiquity "ubiquity-dm crashed with AttributeError in run(): 'Pixbuf' object has no attribute 'render_pixmap_and_mask'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830892
<cjwatson> or indeed to a GDK drawable
<cjwatson> hmm, no, cairo I think.  http://developer.gnome.org/gdk3/stable/gdk3-Cairo-Interaction.html#gdk-cairo-set-source-pixbuf ?
<ev> yeah, my understanding is that it's all cairo from here on out
<stgraber> ev: oh, it apparently fails in two different places. Letting apport file both, feel free to merge them then :)
<ev> :)
<stgraber> ev: hmm, well, one of the two apport failed to start firefox :) bug 831309
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 831309 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in preseed(): 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 2: ordinal not in range(128)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831309
<stgraber> ev: the other was similar but in info_loop
<ev> okay, thanks
<ev> ugh, DIE debian/patches/debian-changes
<cjwatson> --abort-on-upstream-changes
<cjwatson> (dpkg-source(1))
<ev> yeah, was just trying to get to the bottom of what I did to prompt it to create the diff in the first place
<ev> but thanks
<ev> I'll keep that one handy
<ev> sure is easier than rm -rf'ing the things it does
<davmor2> ev: I have a question, what happens if the user is new to ubuntu and has no webcam, with the use this picture link to a default folder where there are some default images to chose from?
<ev> davmor2: it's accounted for in the design specification.  There will be default images to choose from, just like in gnome-control-center
<davmor2> ev: I figured there would be I just couldn't see a new user knowing to go to /usr/share/image/LOLCATZ.png to get a picture :)
 * cjwatson tries to cargo-cult modern background-setting code from nautilus
<cjwatson> ev: does bug 830895 make any sense to you?  on_link_clicked is connected according to the GtkBuilder input file, but it just doesn't seem to be being called
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 830895 in ubiquity "Unable to show release notes: operation not supported" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830895
<bdmurray> Is it useful to have bugs assigned to the ubuntu-installer team or should we just have them assigned to canonical-foundations?
<cjwatson> ubuntu-installer would be more useful than canonical-foundations IMO ...
<cjwatson> doesn't seem any point spamming the rest of the team
<bdmurray> got it thanks
<cjwatson> ev: ^- do you agree?
<ev> indeed, I agree
<ev> on_link_clicked> is it not getting called at all or is it not stopping signal propagation would be my first question
<cjwatson> mine too, and I inserted a print to test that; didn't appear to be getting called at all
<ev> and then maybe we're not hooking up to the right signal, or that pygi's signal handling is busted (or our signal handler is raising an exception that's not ending up on the same context - exceptions in callbacks are doing that currently)
<cjwatson> yeah, it *looks* like it's still 'activate-link' in GtkLabel though
<cjwatson> a test program at the python >>> prompt seems to exhibit similar behaviour
<ev> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=616279
<ubot2> Gnome bug 616279 in introspection "Propagate python exceptions from a callback to the root python context" [Normal,Reopened]
<ev> hm
<cjwatson> oh, wait, bug, let me try again
<cjwatson> ah, I think it no longer takes a widget arg
<cjwatson> is that a general change in gtk 3?
<cjwatson> so yeah, you're totally right, that introspection bug is what's hiding the error
<ev> welcome to pygi
<ev> please deposit your sanity at the door
<cjwatson> or maybe not, possibly I'm calling connect wrong
<cjwatson> ah, yes, it should be connect_object
<ev> really? I missed that.
<cjwatson> in my test program I mean
<ev> ah
<cjwatson> ok, still don't know what's going on then
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672548/ seems to work
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: what does it take to activate "maybe-ubiquity" for Xubuntu, and how much work will be involved?
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: I think that really ought to be next cycle at this point ...
<cjwatson> I don't remember the exact details although IIRC it's mostly controlled by the hidden-timeout setting in /isolinux/gfxboot.cfg
<charlie-tca> Okay, Thank you. We can wait to do it next cycle. We just can't find any docs on how to do it.
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: I will accept that it can wait.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-23
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4850 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepPartAdvanced.ui): merge lp:~jbicha/ubiquity/allow-user-entries-in-PartAdv
<CIA-18> console-setup: cjwatson * r418 ubuntu/ (22 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-18> console-setup: * Backport from upstream (Anton Zinoviev):
<CIA-18> console-setup:  - Include Terminus font in the compiled packages. Do not depend, but
<CIA-18> console-setup:  conflict and provide console-terminus. New upstream version of the
<CIA-18> console-setup:  Terminus font (4.32).
<CIA-18> console-setup: cjwatson * r419 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Replaces: console-terminus too
<CIA-18> console-setup: cjwatson * r420 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu25
<bdmurray> so I'm looking at bug 560300 and its duplicates and all are about a prefinal version of ubiquity for lucid.  I've also looked for similar assertion errors in all ubiquity bugs and found none, but I couldn't find this issue being fixed in the changelog.  Is there somewhere else I should look?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 560300 in ubiquity "[Kubuntu 20100410] Assertion Error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560300
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4851 trunk/ (8 files in 6 dirs): Make the webcam page match its specified design.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4852 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Whoops. Actually save the photo.
<CIA-18> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1324 lucid-proposed/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-34 kernels.
<CIA-18> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1325 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102.12
<CIA-18> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1373 maverick-proposed/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-30 kernels.
<CIA-18> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1374 maverick-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu29.3
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4853 trunk/debian/ubiquity.templates: typo
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4854 trunk/gui/gtk/stepWebcam.ui: Left align the webcam heading
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-24
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4855 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Make sure that the save directory exists in the webcam widget.
<ev> couldn't think of a better way of doing that LD_LIBRARY nonsense. Suggestions welcome
<cjwatson> './libtool --mode=execute' might help
<cjwatson> (possibly)
<cjwatson> ev: seen bug 831897?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 831897 in gst-plugins-good0.10 "package gstreamer0.10-plugins-good 0.10.30-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstjpegformat.so', which is also in package gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad 0.10.22-2ubuntu3" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831897
<ev> cjwatson: that's what I'm working on right this second
<cjwatson> ta
<ev> seems like I just forgot to bump to << 0.10.22-2ubuntu4 on the breaks/replaces
<ev> but just testing to be sure
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4856 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-18> ubiquity: 1.57ubuntu25.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4857 trunk/tests/test_gtkwidgets.py: Fix double import of mock
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4858 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.16
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4859 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/build): Make sure the webcam module is built before running tests.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4860 trunk/ubiquity/gtkwidgets.py: Remove duplicate format_size function.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4861 trunk/tests/test_gtkwidgets.py: Initialize gstreamer before testing the webcam module.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4862 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/ (base.py gtk_ui.py kde_ui.py): Move duplicate add/pop history functions into the base frontend.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4863 trunk/tests/test_gtkwidgets.py: Add tests for state box
<bdmurray> ev: so I've created 2 dupe signatures one for issues with grub-installer and one without
<bdmurray> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673920/ there is one without a grubisntaller issue
<bdmurray> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673891/ and one with a grub-installer issue
<bdmurray> so I could the content of grub-installer info from syslog
<bdmurray> Does that seem reasonable for a duplicate signature?
<bdmurray> or maybe device info should be stripped out of the grub-installer parts? like sdd7 in that example
<ev> hmm, so if I'm understanding all of this correctly, in the latter example we don't have enough information to determine if it's a duplicate
<ev> ah, I misread
<bdmurray> well I added the grub-installer lines from syslog to help determine if it is a duplicate
<ev> I suppose that could work, but I'm weary of very similar looking logs for different bugs here, when grub-installer just isn't saying what led to the error
<ev> indeed, I clocked that on the second pass
<bdmurray> this may be insufficient?
<bdmurray> grub-installer: Unknown partition table signature
<bdmurray> grub-installer: The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<ev> for that exact case, I think it's okay, but the combination of grub-installer lines from syslog and the traceback might not always be sufficient
<ev> cjwatson: do you have any thoughts on this?
<bdmurray> okay, so perhaps we could start off with just using a DuplicateSignature for ubiquity bugs with a Traceback that isn't about GrubInstaller?
<cjwatson> mm, unfortunately grub-installer often just gets an error code from grub-install
<cjwatson> (say)
<cjwatson> maybe grep for grub-install and update-grub/grub-mkconfig errors in syslog or something
<cjwatson> oh, I should read
<cjwatson> grub-installer lines from syslog should be good enough for a signature, but maybe filter out os-prober output or something?
<cjwatson> there's likely some noise
<cjwatson> I think if traceback plus grub-installer syslog lines aren't enough to isolate it then we're probably doomed anyway
<bdmurray> Okay, what I've been doing is using the same logic with all the syslog files from ubiquity bugs to make sure its sound etc...
<bdmurray> I've other examples if reviewing them would help.
<bdmurray> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673867/
<bdmurray> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673886/
<cjwatson> those look like decent signatures to me
<bdmurray> additionally should these, ubiquity failure due to GrubInstaller, move over to the grub package?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> grub-installer perhaps
<cjwatson> grub is GRUB Legacy, grub2 is GRUB 2, but you probably don't want to have to tell between those and in any case it's hard to tell whether it's a bug in the boot loader or the installer package
<bdmurray> I guess I should have been clearer I meant the appropriate grub package for that release / the one in use by the installer
<bdmurray> I guess tagging them grub-installer might help
<cjwatson> ok, but in any case grub-installer is a better target
<bdmurray> Okay, to be clear moving bugs there is okay?
<bdmurray> Oh and is http://paste.ubuntu.com/673886/ related to bug 268863?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 268863 in grub-installer "Ubuntu doesn't install on bootable SD-card" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268863
<cjwatson> moving bugs to grub-installer is fine
<cjwatson> yes, that looks like essentially the same problem
<bdmurray> okay, I think I've seen a few of those but I've seen so many issues they might be blurring together now.
<bdmurray> Thanks for the help!
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4864 trunk/tests/test_gtkwidgets.py: Test for gtk_to_cairo_color.
<stgraber> ev: are you planning on uploading ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu tomorrow (before UI freeze) or should I do that?
<bdmurray> Is there a master bug for grub-installer and 'Boot partition is on a Serial ATA RAID disk, multipath, or mdadm device'
<cjwatson> that's an informational message, not a bug
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4865 trunk/ (.bzrignore debian/changelog debian/rules):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: Use a stamp file for 'debian/rules install' to try to avoid duplicate
<CIA-18> ubiquity: runs (e.g. when repeatedly running tests).
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4866 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: Mark the debian/rules tests target as phony, to allow repeated runs more
<CIA-18> ubiquity: easily.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4867 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/gtkwidgets.py):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: Don't fail gtkwidgets tests if /usr/share/pixmaps/faces doesn't exist
<CIA-18> ubiquity: (i.e. gnome-control-center-data isn't installed).
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4868 trunk/.bzrignore: ignore src/webcam/UbiquityWebcam-1.0.gir and src/webcam/UbiquityWebcam-1.0.typelib
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4869 trunk/.bzrignore: remove stale cheese ignores
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4870 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.17
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-25
<ev> stgraber: on it
<ev> ugh, yay lightdm not working on Iain's laptop
<CIA-18> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r360 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (12 files in 12 dirs): Bump version strings to 11.10.
<CIA-18> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r361 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 41
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4871 trunk/tests/run: Remove coverage directory before attempting to generate the report.
<jibel> ev, could you talk to seb128 about bug 831812, he thinks it's a buggy css.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 831812 in gtk+3.0 "ubiquity fails to start: Gtk:ERROR:/build/buildd/gtk+3.0-3.1.12/./gtk/gtkcssprovider.c:1275:gtk_css_scanner_new: assertion failed: (data[length] == 0)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831812
<ev> jibel: where is this discussion taking place?
<jibel> on #u-desktop
<ev> could you pastebin me the conversation to now? It hasn't shown up in irclogs.u.c yet
<kyleN> hi ev. Is oem-config working in oneiric? in one of my projects it fails to launch and it looks like X doesn't start up either. (I run oem-config-prepare at image build time in the chroot).
<jibel> ev, we just started
<jibel> <seb128> jibel, it's not likely gtk itself no
<jibel> <seb128> seems like they have some buggy css
<kyleN> oem-config and oem-config-gtk and ubiquity are installed.
<ev> kyleN: ubiquity-dm was broken until recently, and the upload that fixes it hasn't hit the archive due to a build failure
<kyleN> ah
<kyleN> ev any ETA on that landing?
<ev> kyleN: cjwatson already fixed the bug, so I'll do another upload today
<kyleN> ev, thank you
<ev> sure thing
<cjwatson> I uploaded the build failure fix last night, I thought
<cjwatson> 2.7.17
<ev> oh, apols
<ev> I hadn't noticed
<kyleN> ev, cjwatson my project, built last night, uses 2.7.17 and it has the same failure as before. I do see an error message that mentions ubiquity-dm (which scrolls off tty 7 so I can't quit read it)
<kyleN> quite
<ev> can you pull off /var/log/installer/debug /var/log/installer/dm /var/log/syslog and so on
<jibel> with wubi is there a way to reuse a .tar.xz archive downloaded during a previous installation ?
<kyleN> ev want me to pastebin them?
<ev> kyleN: please do
<ev> jibel: ah, I seem to have failed to implement that, so not at the moment, no
<ev> braches welcome :)
<ev> branches even
<jibel> ev, ack :)
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4872 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Properly handle unicode around the hostname (LP: #831309).
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4873 trunk/ (tests/test_usersetup.py ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py): Fix unicode handling around the full name.
<kentb> The latest oneiric amd 64 live images have had this issue for the past few days now:  1) Boot to live CD/USB    2) Select "Install Ubuntu" from the menu...instead of beginning the install, the user is dropped to the live desktop session.  Anyone know what's going on?
<ev> kentb: yes, and it's being worked on
<kentb> ev: ok thanks so much...kinda figured it was :)   Is there an lp bug number I can track...I didn't see one that stuck out.
<ev> bug 830892
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 830892 in ubiquity "ubiquity-dm crashed with AttributeError in run(): 'Pixbuf' object has no attribute 'render_pixmap_and_mask' (dup-of: 830061)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830892
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 830061 in ubiquity "ubiquity-dm crashed with AttributeError in run(): 'Pixbuf' object has no attribute 'render_pixmap_and_mask'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830061
<kentb> thanks!
<ev> sure thing
<bdmurray> Are the ubiquity tasks in bug 765270 still valid since it was fixed in grub-installer?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 765270 in ubiquity "grub-installer fails to remove grub-pc when installing on EFI systems" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765270
<cjwatson> bdmurray: no, but the duplication of bug queue -e accept libdb4o-doc
<cjwatson> erer
<cjwatson> bdmurray: no, but the duplication of bug 817912 was wrong and that's when the ubiquity tasks got created
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 817912 in ubiquity "Installer crashed with error in grubinstaller (dup-of: 765270)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817912
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 765270 in ubiquity "grub-installer fails to remove grub-pc when installing on EFI systems" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765270
<cjwatson> I'll undo the damage
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay thanks
<cjwatson> hate mint, they should handle their own bugs
<bdmurray> do many distros using ubiquity muck about with it?
<cjwatson> not sure but in this case it was the addition of startupmanager to the livefs that caused a problem
<cjwatson> grub-installer isn't very robust against new packages being added that depend on grub*
<bdmurray> also would http://paste.ubuntu.com/673867/ be aduplicate of 765270?
<cjwatson> yes
<bdmurray> now I just need to find that bug again ;-)
 * cjwatson -> dinner
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-26
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4874 trunk/ (tests/test_timezone.py ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py): Test case for bug 831533.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 831533 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in changed(): 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 3: ordinal not in range(128)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831533
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4875 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Properly handle unicode around the timezone entry box (LP: #831533).
<cjwatson> ev: advance notice - at the release meeting at 4pm today, I could use a brief summary of the state of the bugs listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2011-08-26#Foundations
<cjwatson> I mean the ones relevant to you
<ev> cjwatson: will do after lunch
<cjwatson> thanks, don't let this overly distract you from fixing things of course :-)
<ev> a bit slow getting through them as I'm trying to write test cases as I go, but that will pick up speed as each module gets a basic harness going
<cjwatson> urk, partman-crypto isn't working at all right now
<cjwatson> just drops me straight back at the guided partitioning menu
<CIA-18> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r713 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/crypto-base.sh):
<CIA-18> partman-crypto: Allow crypto kernel modules to be built-in (aes-generic is built-in
<CIA-18> partman-crypto: nowadays).
<CIA-18> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r714 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 47ubuntu2
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4876 trunk/tests/run: Only try to remove the coverage directory if it exists.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4877 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Properly handle unicode in the question dialog (LP: #831419).
<CIA-31> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1521 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new kernel.
<CIA-31> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1522 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu59
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4878 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Disable the background setting code for beta 1.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4879 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py): Wait forever for jockey to shutdown (LP: #653571).
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4880 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c): Bump indicators to v6 (LP: #819979).
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4881 trunk/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Fix errors from pyflakes.
<ev> that saves my ass time and time again
<cjwatson> yeah, one of the better things we did
<cjwatson> NCommander: from what was said in the release meeting, I'm assuming that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/20101020ubuntu59 is yours to sort out
<NCommander> cjwatson: ugh, yes, due to the u-boot transition
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4882 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.18
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-28
<stgraber> argh, /me doesn't like it when the gtk and qt frontend don't behave the same way... going with ugly workaround then (unicode problem in preseed())
<stgraber> now to the next utf-8 bug... encoding problem when mountpoints contain utf-8 character, not sure why someone would even do that :)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-20
<xnox> mpt: in the LUKS encryption for the manual partitioner we simply have the password fields.
<xnox> but the alternative installer exposes many encryption options
<xnox> https://picasaweb.google.com/105922848292507689403/FullDiskEncryption#5746424536147494994
<xnox> e.g. key size, encryption & IV algorithms.
<xnox> typically there is no reason to change them.
<mpt> xnox, dude, now you tell me? :-)
 * xnox sorry
<xnox> now the question is shall I keep the current design.
<xnox> Or do it "LVM" style
<xnox> e.g. Add a button "Encrypt volumes.."
<xnox> and do something like: pick a volume to encrypt, pick settings & password.
<xnox> and go back to the usual screen.
<xnox> and treat the encryped volume as a normal disk, with no other changes =/
<xnox> or
<xnox> use your design, and not expose the encryption options.
<xnox> the caveat there is "support for legacy system / keep encryption options the same as installs from ages ago for _compatability_"
<xnox> mpt: sorry for spoiling your Monday. But it's just something to think about.
<xnox> tbh. these encryption settings can be preseeded & i like your design.
<mpt> xnox, I probably won't have time to look at it until Thursday, but feel free to add an "Encryption Options…" button to the "Add Partition" and "Change Partition" dialogs, which opens a secondary dialog with fields for those. Then we can tidy up the fields after Feature Freeze.
<xnox> mpt: ok. Passwords in the encryption options... or not? I'd rather people not go there.
<xnox> mpt: ditto erase available space first.
<xnox> cool thanks.
<mpt> xnox, separately, send me (or put in the spec directly) a description of each of the parameters, what the default is, and what the other options are
<xnox> ok.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-21
<desrt> hey
<desrt> seeing some weird issues with ubiquity on the 08-20 daily
<desrt> at first the X server came up with a totally black screen (on boot)
<desrt> and i have Xorg.log for displays 0 and 1 (which seems odd)
<desrt> killing X and restarting ubiquity (via /etc/init.d/ubiquity) gets me an X server with a wallpaper but not much else
<desrt> and looking at ps it seems that this makes sense -- the 'wallpaper' program is running (as well as a11y stuff, dconf, dbus, etc) but no installer
<desrt> manually invoking DISPLAY=:0 sudo ubiquity gets me the installer
<desrt> but it seems that i shouldn't have to do this... :)
<TheMuso> desrt: Yeah the a11y stuff is from prior to GTK3 using atk-bridge. It was brought up to facilitate the easy use of orca during install. That code needs removing... I might actually take care of that now.
<desrt> TheMuso: is that the explanation for why the installer is not started?
<desrt> well.. i managed to get it installed
<desrt> i'll be around if anyone wants me to try to reproduce the problem
<TheMuso> desrt: No its not, but you mentioned it so I thought I'd clarrify.
<desrt> i considered it a good thing that a11y was running
<desrt> it meant that there were _some_ signs of life :)
<TheMuso> heh ok.
<xnox> Now that there is no desktop on the livecd's in quantal in virtual machines (since unity-2d is removed) I propose we default to ubiquity debconf interface
<xnox> ... or on second thought I will use an old daily / alpha to continue development work.
<njin> cjwatson, today's quantal amd64,  running oem modality, is possible to choose to encrypt disk during the installation, is this a new antitheft ?
<xnox> njin: this is LUKS full disk encryption
<xnox> njin: it's available in 'normal' user mode as well.
<xnox> njin: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-ubiquity-lvm-luks
<njin> xnox, ok, but is not clear to me what mean during an oem installation, but as is decided so, will accept. again a question, in the end-user setup step is ubiquity-dm running or ubiquity (nothing starts, only background, so I want to know if it is again the ubiquity-dm bug or a new one). thanks
<xnox> njin: do you have the screenshot which is confusing for you?
<xnox> njin: note, if  you are in a VM and do not have 3D accelaration, you will not get desktop at all.
<njin> xnox, i've run it in real hardware and in virtualbox, but same behavior, everythings good (in real hardware) till the end of ship to end user, reboot, then nothing
<xnox> njin: what hardware? intel graphics?
<xnox> njin: or nvidia?
<xnox> njin: did you tick install proprietary drivers in the installer?
<njin> in real hardware nvidia with only nouveau but starting from the live sessio from the splash screen because ubiquity-dm bug
<infinity> njin: First boot in oem-config mode will still be ubiquity-dm, so it's probably the same bug.
<njin> infinity, I'm talking about the first boot of the end user, where it setup the system
<infinity> njin: Yes, so am I.
<njin> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-22
<TheHumanScience> anybody here familiar with initramfs?  So i was trying install 10.04 on a netbook and it got hung on 95% of the installation forever so like an impatient kid I yanked it out of the usb port.
<TheHumanScience> how do i get the usb flash to install?
<brendand> cjwatson - a while back you gave me a preseed key which you said might be necessary to make our preseeds work with the new server installer. do you have it handy?
<cjwatson> It would have been something to do with live-installer/net-image
<cjwatson> brendand: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/03/%23ubuntu-installer.html
<brendand> cjwatson, does the positioning of the key particularly matter?
<cjwatson> The order of entries in preseed files never matters.
<cjwatson> It's setting a bunch of database rows, not executing a bunch of commands.
<babyface> Failed to install quantal alternate iso, and I filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1039970   anybody has a look on it?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1039970 in debian-installer "failed to install quantal alternate iso : xserver-xorg-video-all : Depends: xserver-xorg-video-modesetting but it is not installable" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> babyface: it's not an installer bug when packages are uninstallable.
<cjwatson> That's a package that needs to be moved to main.
<cjwatson> Harass the X people instead :-)
<xnox> ev: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7fQxmUtg-r-5i23t6FM51urGEc56OROEzDhHMfso_OU?feat=directlink
<xnox> ev: resize widget showing only one label....
<ev> xnox: weird
<ev> I wonder what broke that
<xnox> ev: z-order of the magical frame in gtk3? switch from VBox to simply Box?
<jibel> xnox, bug 959486
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 959486 in ubiquity "install alongside doesn't show which partition is which" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959486
<xnox> jibel: yeah, I am trying to fix it =) but ran out of options, so asking ev who hopefully knows more of that code =)
<xnox> ev: the rest is acient. I did add/remove checkboxes. I also did change the logic such that it doesn't show that page if there is only one drive & it's simply fire and install.
<xnox> ev: but it did show logo & text when it's simple use_disk.
<ev> xnox: hard to say. I'd suggest instrumenting it to make sure the PartitionBoxes are getting a decent size in ResizeWidget's do_draw
<ev> and that the image is actually getting set from the right path in PartitionBox
<ev> xnox: you shouldn't need to go through all of the installer for this
<ev> just write a small program to create a Gtk window, stuffing the resize widget in it and wire it up
<xnox> ok.
<ogra_>  cjwatson xnox ... anyone an opinion on bug 1037515 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1037515 in ubiquity "ubiquity-dm crashed with MissingProgramError in run(): No window manager found (tried metacity, xfwm4, matchbox-window-manager, openbox-lubuntu, openbox)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037515
<ogra_> (would be good to get the installer working again soon)
<cjwatson> For now, maybe we should explicitly depend on the WMs we support
 * ogra_ isnt sure if  metacity is unwanted completely or something 
<cjwatson> For 12.10, I suspect we want to make it work with unity
<ogra_> that means we can drop arm
<cjwatson> That's a desktop problem, not an installer problem
<ogra_> (unless the llvmpipe tests result in something positive which is very very unlikely)
<cjwatson> If unity doesn't support arm, you aren't getting a working desktop on arm anyway
<ogra_> well, the current plan was to have ubiquity run in 2D and tick the third party drivers box automatically
<ogra_> so the desktop will have the necessary GLES bits but the installer doesnt need them
<cjwatson> Look, I don't really want to have this discussion: how about you assume that when I say unity I mean "unity or whatever 2D bits are available"
<ogra_> the point is there are none and ubiquity-dm isnt a desktop thing imho
<cjwatson> It kind of is if it's starting a desktop
<cjwatson> Anyway I don't see why metacity can't remain as a fallback
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson> I don't want to get into the desktop wars :)
<ogra_> haha
 * ogra_ is in the middle of them 
<ogra_> right between the fronts :)
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1160599/ - how about that?
<ogra_> wow, thats a lot of WMs, but yeah, if it works
<cjwatson> That's the set supported by ubiquity-dm
<ogra_> in the long term i think x-window-manager-gl would be a good idea though .... but more a debian thing
<cjwatson> Sure, this is a stopgap to some extent
<ogra_> oh, how about compiz ?
<ogra_> if it works, you probably want it
<ogra_> not sure there is any fallback detection though
<cjwatson> That would involve a change to ubiquity-dm too
<cjwatson> I'm not keen to change more than necessary right now to get things working again
<ogra_> ah, so there is no autodetecttion, good then
 * ogra_ thought we might just be hitting the fallback mechanism and break in that
<cjwatson> No, ubiquity-dm has a hardcoded list of WMs it knows about
<cjwatson> So x-window-manager was basically bogus anyway
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<cjwatson> Not that I'm saying this is good design, but ...
<ogra_> it works :)
<cjwatson> Ish
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-23
<chuck_>  anybody here familiar with initramfs?  So i was trying install 10.04 on a netbook and it got hung on 95% of the installation forever so like an impatient kid I yanked it out of the usb port.how do i get the usb flash to install?
<chuck_> anybody familiar with initramfs?
<babyface> found a bug on quantal aternate i386   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1040427
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1040427 in debian-installer "oem/lvm installation of quantal alternate i386 iso failed : Unable to locate package python-couchdb , subunit , python-subunit , python-junitxml" [Undecided,New]
<skaet> slangasek, ^
<skaet> if you're alert enough, can you look at it?   otherwise maybe cjwatson can look?
<brendand> i am trying to do a net install on some servers, and it seems like since yesterday, dhcp configuration is failing
<brendand> is anyone aware of this
<gema_> cjwatson: I have a problem with LTS-LTS upgrade that skaet asked me to do yesterday night
<gema_> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1040494
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1040494 in ubuntu "Unable to upgrade from Lucid to Precise 12.04.1" [Critical,New]
<gema_> cjwatson: I have the sneaky feeling that my 16 GB USB may be the culprit and I need to reinstall lucid and try with a 2GB one
<gema_> cjwatson: but before that I wonder if you need any further information
<cjwatson> I'm buried in a stack of quantal livefs build failures - can somebody else look?
<cjwatson> You need to at least extract some useful logs from that, I think - the screenshots are pretty generic
<gema_> cjwatson: ok, I was trying not to connect to internet because of the test case I was running, now that it has aborted I will run apport to colect more logs
<gema_> cjwatson: added all the dist-upgrade folder for reference
 * mpt wonders where xnox is
<smartboyhw> mpt: Sleeping:)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Anyway xnox's here, mpt:)
 * xnox irc's been broken.
<mpt> The summons worked!
<xnox> need to read backlog.
<xnox> what's up?
<mpt> xnox, how is your installer work going? Do you need any design clarifications or other help?
<smartboyhw> xnox: Why isn't there a Wubi channel in IRC, btw..
<xnox> mpt: yeap. there is the question of shortening "fair password" to just "fair" that I've emailed you about.
<xnox> mpt: and the encryption settings, that I didn't email you about. one moment.
<mpt> Sorry, xnox, I forgot about the passwords mail.
<xnox> mpt: that's ok. it was a bit out of the blue =)
<xnox> mpt: also, have you seen the "gnome accounts" dialog? They put the password strength "progress bar" & Label between the two passwords.
<xnox> and the progress bar has like 4 sections with colors, and then just short strings.
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: We don't need a separate channel for every separate bit of software.
<mpt> xnox, replied.
<xnox> mpt: cool. Let me get you the settings.
<mpt> xnox, no, I haven't seen that one
<xnox> mpt: encryption settings that is. Yet, it's not sent yet.
<mpt> I meant the Gnome Accounts dialog
<xnox> oh. ok.
<xnox> mpt: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/WNInNZFmc08H2xuZ4DJ5pcjnfn85PTV3DlClUSiESgU?feat=directlink
<xnox> mpt: it has much stronger, e.g. stuff that ubiquity considers "strong password" might be just "fair password" in the accounts dialog.
<mpt> xnox, wow, that's hideous.
<xnox> mpt: is that your official review of Quantal? =)
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1040627
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1040627 in debian-installer "DHCP autoconfiguration fails on servers since 20120822 image" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> One password field shorter than the other two, an outline that (in total) is thicker than the actual meter color, and a button disguised as a link.
<mpt> Oh, and missing colons for all those labels.
<xnox> mpt: it might be our theming issue (probably not)
<xnox> ev: will you review geonames merge and/or deploy it? unless deployment goes via RT....
<ev> xnox: a pols, I haven't gotten to that review yet today
<ev> deployment goes via RT
<xnox> ev: ok. cool. =)
<cjwatson> brendand: I'll see if I can reproduce it in kvm
<xnox> ev: i just ponder if it is relevant to deploy it soon, e.g. for 12.04.1 release ;-) =)
<ev> xnox: I suspect not. It's been this way for quite a while
<ev> and 12.04.1 is being released today
<ev> it's already too late
<xnox> fair enough =)))))
<cjwatson> brendand: Hm.  Works in KVM, at least.
<gema_> did you guys have time to look at bug 1040494?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1040494 in update-manager "Unable to perform cdromupgrade without network from Lucid to Precise 12.04.1 AMD64 : E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-minimal'" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040494
<gema_> it's impacting 12.04.1
<cjwatson> Well, it's not really anything to do with the installer - you want somebody with time to dig into upgrade bits
<brendand> cjwatson, yes - i can't reproduce anywhere else. if i try mondays image though, it works
<gema_> cjwatson: in which channel?
<cjwatson> Not sure, sorry.  You could ask on -release
<gema_> cjwatson: ack
<brendand> gema_, talk to mvo if he's around
<cjwatson> mvo is mostly consumer apps these days.
<brendand> cjwatson, you're right
<cjwatson> Though in former days that would certainly have been the right answer.
<brendand> cjwatson, i wonder who's looking after update-manager now?
<cjwatson> Foundations in general
<cjwatson> At some point I think we hope to get a bit more headcount to dedicate more specifically to it
<cjwatson> brendand: Ah, I see it on real hardware - my guess would be regression due to biosdevname
<cjwatson> Sigh
<brendand> oh phew
<brendand> cjwatson, sorry. i'm just relieved it's not something stupid in our lab setup
<cjwatson> Yeah, you'd just only have seen it on some machines because biosdevname only does anything for some systems
<cjwatson> brendand: Do you by any chance happen to have old syslogs from installs on the same machine lying around?  It'd be slightly helpful to compare with what I have here
<brendand> cjwatson, most recent image i can use is alpha2
<cjwatson> That's fine
<brendand> cjwatson, ok i will get one
<cjwatson> Much appreciated, thanks
<cjwatson> Wait, I'm an idiot, the ethernet cable isn't plugged in here
<smartboyhw> :)
<cjwatson> Works better if you etc.
<cjwatson> Let me try again ...
<cjwatson> brendand: OK, false alarm - it works fine here :-(
<cjwatson> With biosdevname renaming the interface
<brendand> oh noez
<cjwatson> So I think I'm going to need some way to get at your logs - do you have any kind of physical access or is this all remote?
<brendand> yes there is kvm access
<cjwatson> Hm.  Do you have any way to get a USB stick plugged in?
<cjwatson> Failing that, if you can reproduce the failure, Alt-F2, nano -v /var/log/syslog, and successively screenshot the log?
<brendand> cjwatson, see Remove KVM section here: https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/IS/ServerEnablement
<cjwatson> Assuming Alt-F2 works
<brendand> cjwatson, Remote KVM that is
<cjwatson> Yeah, um, in theory I think I have that set up but I'm leaving for holiday in ~3/4 hours
<cjwatson> And the proxy stuff takes me an hour to figure out every time I do it :)
<cjwatson> (Which is about once a year)
<brendand> cjwatson, let me see how fast the usb stick option can be achieved
<cjwatson> I dunno, let me see if foxyproxy is less painful than it used to be
<cjwatson> brendand: OK, what machine am I looking at here?
<cjwatson> If this thing will condescend to unhang my browser
<brendand> cjwatson, it's called wildpeach
<brendand> cjwatson, i just need to release it
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure it's hung my browser
<cjwatson> The Raritan window has had a spinner going for several minutes now
<cjwatson> And java is using >95% CPU
<cjwatson> Which I realise is java's natural state, but
<cjwatson> So if you might be able to take a screenshot of the last few pages of syslog, that might well be faster than whatever undefined thing I need to do to fix this
<cjwatson> Yeah, killed my browser
<brendand> cjwatson, ok. this is the end of the log: http://ubuntuone.com/0xi8O4BZ84Dqx9D6xloKEM
<brendand> cjwatson, let me know if i need to keep going further back
<cjwatson> I think it would be better to do this without DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer
<cjwatson> That introduces a ton of noise which is useful for some bugs but in this case I suspect it won't be
<brendand> cjwatson, how am i going to disable that?
<cjwatson> As it is you'd have to go back quite a bit before you found something useful
<cjwatson> You must be *enabling* it
<cjwatson> It's on the kernel command line
<brendand> cjwatson, ok. maybe i need to look in the preseed
<cjwatson> And it's not on by default
<cjwatson> It's not preseedable - boot parameter only
<cjwatson> Try your pxelinux config
<brendand> yeah DEBCONF_DEBUG=5
<cjwatson> Right, more or less equivalent.  Drop that for the moment?
<brendand> cjwatson, we may be about to get the log manually. if not i'll rerun without DEBCONF_DEBUG
<brendand> cjwatson, or with a different number?
<cjwatson> Just without
<cjwatson> Then I guess I'll probably need the last half-dozen screens or so, based on that size
<brendand> cjwatson, can you get this tar file? http://ubuntuone.com/0rKDRNATcizUzg7pUiDpD4
<brendand> cjwatson, it's everything that's not preceeded with 'kernel:'
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> Hmm, the interface is basically completely busted
<cjwatson> What does 'ip link show' say?  (I just need the interface names, not all the other gubbins)
<cjwatson> Also what sort of general model of machine is this?
<brendand> but it's not physically busted, because the previous days image works
<brendand> and alpha2 definitely works
<cjwatson> Right, busted at the software level
<brendand> cjwatson, it's an ibm server with onboard intel ethernet
<cjwatson> This is the first day with biosdevname turned on, so it's not totally unexpected
<brendand> cjwatson, i've tried on several servers
<brendand> some with broadcom, some with intel
<cjwatson> What interfaces does 'ip link show' list?
<brendand> cjwatson, let me run it
<brendand> usb, p5p1, p7p1
<brendand> and lo
<brendand> but i know what that is
<brendand> usb0 to be exact
<brendand> so my guess now is i need to change our preseed to work on p5p1
<cjwatson> Oh, eth0 is preseeded somewhere here?
<cjwatson> Can I see the preseed file?
<cjwatson> The biosdevname scheme is em<port> for embedded NICs and p<slot>p<port> for PCI slots.
<cjwatson> You can also put biosdevname=0 on the kernel command line to disable this; but that will make your tests less like out-of-the-box installs.
<brendand> ok. we are going to have to change tons of tests :( our fault really
<cjwatson> It's possible you don't need to hardcode the interface at all
<cjwatson> As of 11.10, d-i checks for BOOTIF= on the command line, which pxelinux passes if you put 'IPAPPEND 2' in your pxelinux configuration
<cjwatson> So you can use that to tell the installer to use whichever interface you PXE-booted from
<cjwatson> I should send mail to u-d about all this though
<brendand> cjwatson, we haven't seen any problems with the desktop installer. is this not on in ubiquity?
<brendand> cjwatson, how much longer until holiday time?
<brendand> cjwatson, i'm just getting these file to you
<cjwatson> It's not on in ubiquity
<cjwatson> About two and a bit hours
<xnox> ev: filed RT with links to deployment instructions. I wonder if it will raise eyebrows 1.5 years since last deployment ;-)
<cjwatson> brendand: I posted advice to ubuntu-devel@ and a link to the bug
<ev> xnox: if you don't get a response on it, ask slangasek to raise the priority
<brendand> cjwatson, http://ubuntuone.com/6bBypXrSGmHI64PB0RcS4I (preseed)
<xnox> ev: ok.
<brendand> cjwatson, http://ubuntuone.com/029p5d8qIAdQrSg3eGgvFz (pxelinux.cfg)
<brendand> cjwatson, looks like we hardcoded eth0 in both places - hurray
<cjwatson> brendand: Right.  My advice to ubuntu-devel should be good then, although you'll need to adjust preseed/late_command too.  Either use the biosdevname-generated name there, or use something like   interface="$(debconf-get netcfg/choose_interface)"; interface="${interface%%:*}"   to fetch the selected interface name
<cjwatson> Aside from that, "IPAPPEND 2" is probably the preferable approach since it involves least configuration.
<brendand> cjwatson, whatever is the most future proof is my preference
<cjwatson> Right.
<brendand> cjwatson, i think the IPAPPEND thing sounds like what we want
<cjwatson> Yeah, I think it's what most pxelinux users want
<cjwatson> The options in that mail are basically in order of preference
<brendand> cjwatson, so *will* this change in ubiquity eventually?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure
<cjwatson> It has rather less obvious benefit on desktops to justify the disruption
<cjwatson> OTOH there is benefit in similar behaviour
<cjwatson> So I'm not sure :)
<cjwatson> xnox: My diff between ubiquity 2.11.{22,23} shows gui/gtk/centrefix.{py,ui}, which I think indicate that your local copy is unclean
<xnox> cjwatson: woops.
<xnox> cjwatson: yeah that was just a quick local prototype debugging py-gi gtk
<cjwatson> xnox: I'll go ahead with the upload anyway, since those files are unreferenced
<xnox> true.
<cjwatson> But thought you might like to know
<xnox> sorry about that, my bet.
<xnox> Ah.... it's not in the branch, but it is in the tarballs
<cjwatson> Right
 * xnox dpkg native should only take stuff committed into VCS and ignore the rest
<xnox> similar to setuptools manifest
<xnox> Trying to budget lines of code, similar to launchpad
<xnox>  3 files changed, 957 insertions(+), 989 deletions(-)
<xnox> this _adds_ crypto UI to manual partitioning with aid from refactoring.
<xnox> less is more =)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-24
<cjwatson> Ahaha.  Um.  Installing ubiquity appears to remove unity now, presumably due to the WM changes.
<cjwatson> ev: Do you think you could deal with this when you get in, or ask xnox or stgraber to do so?  I'm about to go off-net on vacation - just noticed this while debugging a problem with building the Qin image.
<cjwatson> May need to extend ubiquity-dm to handle unity directly, or revert my recent change if the cure is worse than the disease there, or something else.
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163918/
<ev> cjwatson: firefighting the retracers. I'll pass it on to stgraber or xbox when they get in.
<ev> stgraber: could you or xnox take care of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163918/ - I'm in the middle of a firefight on errors.ubuntu.com
<xnox> I wonder about the TORAM option and actually performing installation back to the USB stick / origin of the live environment.
<xnox> seems like cia had a hookup ~10-9 hours ago.
<xnox> email returned to sender in debian
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-25
<semitones> xnox, hey did you ever work on that bug I posted?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-19
<infinity> xnox: Why?  I find the proxy config much handier.
<infinity> xnox: Oh, you mean in d-i.
<jkitchen> xnox: yea, that's what I did during d-i and then my post-run script has it configuring it as a proxy
<xnox> infinity: I wish there was Apt-Proxy setting, and not just HTTP_PROXY
<xnox> infinity: in the installer
<artur__>  Hi, I installed the 13.04 without the encryption. How to encrypt now?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-21
<arges> Hi! I need to install a .deb package from a usb stick required for the target machine to boot after install. I understand that something like "d-i preseed/late_command string apt-install <something>" might be a way to acommplish this. how do i get apt-install to pick up something from a usb stick?
<arges> In addition is there a way to just do this via menus in the installer?
<xnox> infinity: ^ was there a dead simple way to side-load debs?
<infinity> arges: I thought the plan was for the udeb postinst to set up the PPA in sources.list and then do the install via the network?
<infinity> (Well, sources.list.d)
<arges> infinity: so first it would be good to know for testing, and also if we setup a PPA to be added, we still need to get the target to install it
<infinity> Also, if you have a deb that has no external dependencies, you don't really need apt, you could just copy it to target/tmp/, then in-target dpkg -i
<infinity> Hackish, but would work.
<xnox> infinity: do you happen to have dell driver-injection-disk for testing purposes?
<arges> infinity: so if we add the PPA to the sources, then how do I tell teh installer to put these extra packages in the target? is this a preseed command or something in the menus
<xnox> arges: d-i apt-setup/local0/repository, d-i apt-setup/local0/comment, d-i apt-setup/local0/key to add ppa, and then I'm guessing "d-i pkgsel/include string pkg"
<arges> xnox: ok writing this down
<xnox> to install.
<xnox> but i'd want to test that.
<arges> yea i'm going to hack a bit on my end to figure this out
<xnox> arges: looking at driver-injection-disk.sh code, it does install all udebs it finds, and caches debs for in-target install.
<xnox> arges: so the driver-injection-disk in question probably was not detected at all and thus didn't work at all.
<arges> xnox: yup. so that's really what we want : ) so driver-injection-disk for testing/no-network install, and PPA for network install that works
<arges> xnox: yea i'm having narinder format his disk to FAT and re-try, he was using ext2
<xnox> arges: sounds good.
<arges> : )
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-22
 * xnox misses the twitter feed =(
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-23
<infinity> xnox: Naughty.
<xnox> infinity: =)
<xnox> infinity: yeah, i think I'll move firmware install from post-base-install.d to pre-pkgsel.d/01* such that it's almost first thing after kernel is installed.
<xnox> infinity: and most importantly before update-initramfs is done.
<infinity> Indeed.  The timing is critical.
<infinity> (Well, there's no reason you can't trigger another in-target update-initramfs -u)
<infinity> SUcks to slow down the install with multiple calls, but it's not world-ending either.
<xnox> infinity: i just think that some of drivers, might just be drivers with no other postinst scripts et al.
<xnox> infinity: and as this bug shows, all other driver disks never used proper dependencies.
<xnox> =/
<xnox> infinity: should drivers generally depend on "linux-image-3.x.y-WW-generic" ?
<infinity> Well, dkms driver disks don't need to depend on a kernel (would be wrong if they did), but still better to shuffle them all to this later spot.
<infinity> This new and icky case is because they're shipping pre-compiled .ko files.
<xnox> infinity: true. I wonder if moving this will break any existing driver disks, as I'll be pushing this to precise I'm guessing.
<xnox> infinity: e.g. like Dell disks (which is where this feature originally came from)
<infinity> I don't see why it would break a dkms disk, but shouldn't be too hard to test.
<infinity> It just means the dkms trigger will have to happen from the driver install instead of from the kernel's postinst.
<xnox> infinity: true.
<infinity> Which should be true anyway, or their driver's don't work when you apt-get install them.
<infinity> But worth checking.
<infinity> s/driver's/drivers/
<infinity> Wow, I'm typing in internet grammar.  I need to wake up.
<xnox> infinity: try to install twice? or will we find bugs =)
<xnox> i think it ignores errors at the moment.
<xnox> superm1: are there any Dell Driver Injection Disks available publicly? e.g. for testing. I am working on a solution for bug #1216043
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216043 in hw-detect (Ubuntu Saucy) "driver-inject-disk: in target debs are installed before kernel has been" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1216043
<xnox> superm1: and well see discussion above ^
<xnox> and I would not want to break existing driver disks.
<superm1> xnox: AFAIK it hasn't actually been used yet.  it was added in anticipation of a factory preinstalled ubuntu server image, but thus far the machines have been certified but not preinstalled and there has been no other work put towards it
<superm1> but to your discussion, i don't think it's appropriate that the debs included should depend on specific kernel versions
<superm1> it's asking for breakage with every respin of an alternate ISO that includes an updated kernel
<xnox> superm1: ok. thanks for the info.
<superm1> kentb-out: was just discussing with me plans on how to get it into deployment though, so if you make changes make sure you tie off with him
<xnox> ack.
<infinity> superm1: dkms disks obviously shouldn't depend on kernel versions.  This other messed up use-case (pre-built .ko files) has to, but that shouldn't concern you guys, cause you're doing it right. :)
 * arges reads
<superm1> prebuilt ko's without a way to rebuild is asking for trouble for sure
<infinity> superm1: We've told this partner the same thing, yes. :P
<infinity> superm1: But providing them a mechanism to ask for said trouble is still helpful, even if we disagree with their method. :)
<infinity> (And it should just be a matter of doing the driver install a tiny bit later (after a kernel is already installed in-target) and then making sure that doens't blow up dkms disks)
<superm1> that's unfortunate that it probably will get used by another partner before we ever got to use it in production
<infinity> superm1: And if you guys aren't yet using dkms disks in production, this is perfect, as we can just test new disks going forward, not worry about breaking old ones.
<superm1> yep
<xnox> arges: see proposed branch and check if that works for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hw-detect/+bug/1216043
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216043 in hw-detect (Ubuntu Saucy) "driver-inject-disk: in target debs are installed before kernel has been" [High,Confirmed]
<xnox> arges: I'm off to gym and EOD/EOW, but will pop back on IRC later.
<infinity> xnox: Your MP is full of >>><<< merge conflict markers. :P
<xnox> infinity: excellent.
<xnox> infinity: so you click search, find a branch, click on it, lp adds it to the target branch field, but does not move the radio button from default focus!
<infinity> xnox: Oh, so the MP was a mistake? :)
<infinity> That explains a lot.
<xnox> infinity: well, target branch =)
<xnox> infinity: https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/hw-detect/fix-firmware-order/+merge/181886
<xnox> fixed.
<infinity> xnox: Ahh, that's much more readable.  Uselessly so, since I need the source to figure out what the file you moved is. :)
 * infinity looks.
<infinity> # copy any loose firmware files to /target (incl. subdirs)
<infinity> SRSLY?
<infinity> Who wrote this?
<infinity> I really, really, really wish I hadn't read that script.
<infinity> xnox: Hrm, after I've approved it, I now wonder if the above scary bit is a problem with reordering.
<infinity> xnox: Since it could be overwriting firmware from linux-firmware (presumably, it ran before linux-firmware was installed before you moved it)
<infinity> Honestly, I wonder who thought that was a good idea AT ALL.  Copying random firmware from the installer to the target system just seems scary.
<superm1> 50-install-firmware wasn't written as part of the driver injection disk stuff, i thought that part came from debian from earlier
<infinity> Indeed, you just leveraged it, since it already copies debs around and installs them.
<infinity> In fact...
<infinity> Hrm.
<infinity> xnox: It might be better to put 50-install-firmware back where it came from.
<infinity> xnox: And do a new XX-driver-disk in hw-detect.pre-pkgsel.d that uses a different /tmp directory.
<infinity> xnox: And mangle driver-injection-disk.sh to use that instead of overloading /tmp/firmware
<superm1> also the driver injection stuff did make it up to debian, so make sure that whatever you change you commit (or get someone to sponsor) up there too to be consistent
<infinity> xnox and I both have commit to d-i in Debian.
<superm1> great :)
<xnox> infinity: I rarely question d-i =) colin will be back on monday and I can see if that bit can be improved.
<infinity> xnox: Fundamentally, I think it's just wrong to leverage the firmware thing to install things that aren't firmware.  Using another tmpdir and a different hook for driver disks feels cleaner.
<infinity> xnox: And should be generally non-contentious.  I'd commit that upstream today, if it looked clean.
<xnox> I have tea to drink with cheesecake though =)
<xnox> will do that, but not today.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-08-19
<rostam> Hi I have created a preseed installation for ubuntu 14.04 update 1. Where should I place the nomodeset.  The installation goes fine but I do not see anything on the monitor? thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2014-08-22
<Peanut> Hi folks - I'm trying to install 14.04 on a machine with 38 disks. I'm installing it on only 1 of these disks (/dev/sdal) but the step 'grub install' fails. From syslog: "Configuring 'grub-installer' failed with error code 1"
<Peanut> How can I debug this? Does it perhaps have to do with there being more than 26 drives, so /dev/sd* is two letters instead of the usual 1?
<Peanut> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1325606
<Peanut> (sorry, should have googled first)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-08-23
<scribawf_> installed Ubuntu 13.04 wubi method but asking for PW to start any help on this, please?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-08-17
<rrva> a unattended install script at https://github.com/boxcutter/ubuntu/blob/master/ubuntu1510.json has stopped working, I figured out that the language selection at the start is different to 15.04. What is the text mode installation boot prompt option to preseed the language selection to English?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-08-21
<eddiedean> Hello
<eddiedean> I'm making a liveCD iso with remastersys, and I want to know how to bypass that old grub screen and load directly this ubiquity screen: http://i.imgur.com/BmRX1ky.png Thanks
<eddiedean> Hmm, I only get to load the Ubiquity installer in english
<cyphermox> eddiedean: pass maybe-ubiquity on the kernel command line, and ...
<cyphermox> locale=zh_CN keyboard-configuration/layoutcode?=cn
<cyphermox> ^ that's what we pass for default to chinese
<cyphermox> so you'd use the right locale type for your language
<eddiedean> Hmmm
<eddiedean> cyphermox in the isolinux.cfg, right?
<cyphermox> ah, no
<cyphermox> if you get the menu from grub, it would be in grub.cfg
<eddiedean> Ok, I'll give a try, cyphermox
<cyphermox> if you get a prettier graphical-ish menu with a ubuntu logo, then yes it would be in isolinux
<cyphermox> if you intend to boot both legacy and EFI systems, I suggest you make that change in both places
<cyphermox> normally you get the grub menu before you've booted in EFI.
<cyphermox> *because
<eddiedean> I'll do that, cyphermox, thanks a lot :)))
<cyphermox> np
<eddiedean> cyphermox are you around?
<eddiedean> Can't get to work ubiquity as I want. It's like no other locale exists. I switch to spanish and nothing changes. If I hit 'Try', it loads the live in spanish, but if I hit Install, the installer is in english -> http://imgur.com/SXdfFcx
<eddiedean> In my isolinux loader I have the parameters 'maybe-ubiquity' and 'locale=es_ES'
<eddiedean> Any help would be appreciated :)
#ubuntu-installer 2015-08-22
<cyphermox> eddiedean: that should be good enough, but I guess it depends how much you remastered the iso. did you leave in the langpacks?
<cyphermox> what happens if you boot in legacy mode and pick spanish, does it work in that case?
<eddiedean> cyphermox, how do I leave the langpacks?
<cyphermox> if you didn't actively go remove things from the image it should be fine already
<cyphermox> what version are you playing with? maybe the locale parsing is a little broken?
<eddiedean> cyphermox, I'm using the latest elementaryOS version
<cyphermox> I don't know what special things they may be doing on their images... maybe you should ask them?
<eddiedean> Yes, I also did that, still waiting for an answer, hehe :P
<cyphermox> ok
#ubuntu-installer 2016-08-22
<jalt> x-post from #xubuntu: Hi, using a default iso of latest Xubuntu (16.04.1 amd64) dd'ed into a usb drive, where/how in the (graphical?) boot process can I add the url for a preseed file and what ubiquity-specific stuff do I need to add?
<jalt> I tried following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopCDOptions the best I could. My steps: make a bootable usb (works fine) and boot from it, quickly interrupt the process by hitting any key and in the main menu highlight "Install Xubuntu" and hit tab. Then replace file=/cdrom/preseed/xubuntu.seed with https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt and hit ENTER. Instead of an auto install, it seems to get stuck with a spinning cursor. pr
<jalt> If really needed, I can use the default Ubuntu iso and then fiddle with the tasks to get xubuntu, but I'd rather avoid that if possible.
<xnox> jalt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation
#ubuntu-installer 2016-08-24
<JHOSMAN> Hello, has anyone here worked with compiling Ubuntu ISO images with support UEFI? I tell you, I'm making an ISO Unattended Ubuntu, but I can not make it do the UEFI boot  in mode EFI active in bios, the iso says BosyBox and the install not running, in mode legacy run OK.
<mdeslaur> JHOSMAN: this is a repo containing the tools that generate the official images, perhaps that can help: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu/files
<jalt> Hi, is there any better-maintained documentation about ubiquity than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity? More precisely documentation related to unattended/preseeded installs, and how to control which tasks/packages get installed?
<xnox> jalt, one cannot controlled tasks/packages that get installed in ubiquity, as it is doing live-installer based installation and the squashfs is copied as a whole blob over to the installed system.
<xnox> you want to use d-i, or use server.iso squashfs (as that only has base bootstrapped and nothing else)
<xnox> or generate your own squashfs.
<jalt> hmm i sort of knew that but I didn't realise the base squash-fs had ALL the packages
<xnox> hence e.g. using xubuntu.iso one has xubuntu squashfs and all of it is copied over.
<xnox> jalt, on a live cd -> yes it does.
<xnox> cause the livecd environment is more or less what is copied onto target.
<jalt> thanks for the quick response :)
<xnox> (there is an overlayfs thin layer that differentiates base vs live; e.g. with default user setup)
<xnox> that magic is done in casper
<jalt> basically my goal was to get a preseeded install for a thinner xubuntu environement, something like xubuntu-core, but from the pristine official isos, i.e., no remastering
<Sevio> jalt: the casper/filesystem.manifest-remove file may be useful to you for removing packages present on the live iso after installation, but to add stuff you'd have to remaster I think
<jalt> is there any way to debug the install or check the post-install logs and see *exactly* which directives of the preseed file were executed vs. ignored? I know that netcfg, lvm/raid, pkgsel/tasksel and a few others are not honored by ubiquity, but I'd like to double check with the intention of trimming down the preseed file to make it easier to read and manage in the future.
<Sevio> gtg
<jalt> thanks Sevio
<Sevio> got most of my info from here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/annotate/head:/doc/README
<JHOSMAN> mdeslaur: This are my files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23085214/
<JHOSMAN> A normal iso says this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23084984/ (from canonical)
<JHOSMAN> My iso make unnatended says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23084986/
<xnox> jalt, ubiquity has support for lvm & crypto these days.
<xnox> most things are ignored =) the things that are used, are around partman, user account setup, timezone/language selection, and minimal apt sources setup (with or without restricted extras)
<jalt> perhaps I should have added that I already got it to "work" and now I was trying to fine tune it, but that is tough when the docs are so outdated and, well, plainly poorly undocumented to begin with
<jalt> someone with wiki access should delete the whole thing and replace with this gem I found online: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_4fDkd9TXQ0nUIL5Q-5W61TKrVpyS32x34GksL1uR8Q/edit?pref=2&pli=1#
<xnox> which wiki?
<jalt> all ubuntu wiki pages related to unattended installation ;)
<xnox> haha
<jalt> seriosuly, they are terribad, even for ubuntu standards.
<jalt> and it's sad because stuff actually works
<xnox> jalt, that google doc is very bad imho =) most people who use unattended desktop installs, use PXE / nfs boot of the live iso exported on the server. To reinstall thousands of desktops in one go, with preseeds fetched over the network.
<xnox> that google doc doesn't work with secureboot uefi
<xnox> and yes, it is possible to do unattended installs with desktop iso without remastering it
<JHOSMAN> jalt: this documentation running?
<jalt> almost jhosman. i didn't remaster the cd, and i am using a slightly different preseed file, but i got the boot parameters from it
<jalt> xnox, i didn't want to depend on infrastructre to have pxe/tftp/nsf (and then maintain it). as for uefi and secureboot, burn it with fire. besides, if i was going to do a true mass deployment I'd use cloning software, or MaaS - if it ever gets good.
<xnox> jalt, are you after something like "dd .iso to usb-stick; but append this pressed to it"
<jalt> yep xnox
<xnox> "boot into unattended install"?
<jalt> precisely that
<jalt> sadly i know i will need to remaster the iso at some point
<jalt> or always add the boot params, which is annoying
<xnox> i thought at one point we were talking about discoving pressed file on external media. E.g. boot official iso with a pressed on a usb stick plugged in.
<xnox> kind of like cloud-init metadata style.
<jalt> is that even possible? lol
<JHOSMAN> I will use the steps of the document and emulate a machine with UEFI, I will be telling how it goes'll use Ubuntu 14.04 32 bits.
<xnox> i386 install media has no support for uefi.
<JHOSMAN> :( really=
<jalt> i think fedora was going places with 32-bit UEFI, but I haven't followed that too closely. they wanted to get the cheap atom tables working, and they all have 64 bit processors but 32 bit UEFI, so it was very messy.
<jalt> *atom tablets
<xnox> in practice all of i386 uefi boards, support or have 64-bit cpus.
<xnox> and they have gave up on 32bit uefi, and newer boards ship with 64-bit uefi, or are reflashable to 64-bit uefi.
<xnox> with a bit of hacking one can install i386 system, and 32 or 64 bit grub-efi support. but it's not trivial.
<jalt> xnox: can you tell me more about booting from an official iso and loading preseed files from a usb drive? or optimally dd an official iso to an usb and magically modify it via normal mounted fs operations?
<xnox> neither is supported out of the box. I was talking hypothetically.
<jalt> alas :(
<xnox> e.g. preceed.cfg is loaded by default, but that means in d-i case modifying the initrd, or the .iso. .iso fs is iso9660 thing so even after dd to a usb disk it's not modifyable.
<jalt> yep
<xnox> usb-creator creates a modifyable bootable usb stick, but that doesn't have uefi support, but could support custom preseed.
<jalt> right now i am loading the pressed from http url via modifying boot parameters on the dd'ed usb
<xnox> we do automount certain usb disk-drives -> e.g. disk-inject-drives, but then one would still need to change bootprompt to load preseed file from tehre.
<jalt> but of course that is not very practical
<jalt> yep, that's what i am doing
<jalt> for testing
<xnox> modifying boot parameters on the dd'ed usb stick yeah that's the closest.
<xnox> well, i think one can "update" iso9660 hopefully without destroying uefi support with a pressed.cfg file.
 * xnox ponders about that for a second.
<jalt> at that point you are better off replicating the official iso release procedure, like mdeslaur suggested
<jalt> and simply replace the boot meny entries file and add a new custom.preseed file
<JHOSMAN> jalt: Then I try to make the process with Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit with your documentation, and that would be fully desatentida installation and support UEFI right?
<jalt> i don't know about uefi, but works with bios/legacy.
<jalt> here's a similar guide: http://blog.utrescu.cat/Xubuntu_unattended/ it's in catalan, but it's very recent.
<jalt> the magic ought to be on the parameters to burn the iso, i think. especially if you also need it to be hybrid (so it can be dd'ed into a usb pendrive)
<JHOSMAN> what is the name of the keyboard Spanish / LatinAmerica?
<jalt> JHOSMAN: is it not es-LA?
<JHOSMAN> i dont know :(
<JHOSMAN> :P jeje
<JHOSMAN> in the night i try make a new iso file whit your Google Document.
<JHOSMAN> But also what worries me is not work with UEFI :(
<jalt> JHOSMAN, from google: http://askubuntu.com/questions/457528/how-do-i-create-an-efi-bootable-iso-of-a-customized-version-of-ubuntu
<jalt> if you don't need iso-hybrid to boot from usb, those instructions apparently work (for 64 bit at least)
<JHOSMAN> jalt: Last night I followed the same guide and why I come here, it did not work, did not start the installation emo do UEFI.
<JHOSMAN> i use Ubuntu 14.04 x64 bits
<jalt> sorry :( but i really have no experience with UEFI
<JHOSMAN> example mkisofs no supported now, it's very older!
<JHOSMAN> i use other software relationated of mkisofs
<JHOSMAN> it's posible only enable text mode installer?
<jalt> JHOSMAN: not from any of the desktop isos
<JHOSMAN> ok
<jalt> you need to use Ubuntu Server iso or mini.iso, but i can share my experiences with them
<jalt> Server ISO uses pure d-i, so preseeding worked immediately
<jalt> but i could not get xubuntu-desktop task to work (everything else was working)
<jalt> mini.iso I kept overwriting the usdrive itself, so I gave up after a while
<jalt> for either of them to work, you need auto=true priority=critical on the boot options.
<JHOSMAN> mini iso no have desktop?
<jalt> no, it's only 50MB and you need to download all packages from the repos.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-08-25
<JHOSMAN> I try make a ISO file whit https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TGeE6W9zUfYRIzYQWG6SXLFcl-4axaWJpYBuztDyKXU/edit#heading=h.zfd8yjsjd226 and not boot, the boot running in lecacymode only. I see tthe file in boot is ubuntu/boot/grub/grub.cfg can you help me?
<JHOSMAN> The guide is https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_4fDkd9TXQ0nUIL5Q-5W61TKrVpyS32x34GksL1uR8Q/edit?usp=drive_web
<jalt> Hi, how can I get preseed/early_command to issue a beep? AFAIK it will be run by casper so I am unsure of what is available that I could use. System beep is preferred, but if somehow the full audio subsystem is available that early, playing a little .wav or .ogg chime would work too. Suggestions?
<jalt> btw, it doesn't have to be preseed/early_command - just has to be early enough before any changes happen on the target
<jalt> the goal is: beep, sleep 30s, continue
<xnox> d-i or ubiquity?
<xnox> with acvcess=v3 one can boot into voice guided install.
<jalt> i am using ubiquity, but per https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt i thought the component was owned by d-i
<jalt> i don't need accessibility, just a timer and an audible warning to prevent accidental data loss
<xnox> beeps don't prevent data loss =)
<jalt> btw xnox, i got a custom fully unattended xubuntu desktop iso-based isohybrid dd'eable image to work yesterday, supposedly with efi support too (but i only tested bios)
<jalt> i thought of having a youtube clip of ED-209 to prevent dataloss, but alas, a beep will have to suffice
#ubuntu-installer 2016-08-27
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: what was that command for the d-i dir?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-08-23
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox I'm about to submit a merge proposal for Ubuntu MATE slide updates for 17.10.
<flexiondotorg> How do I update the .pot for Ubuntu MATE?
<cyphermox> make pot
<cyphermox> ;)
<cyphermox> anyway, if I recall right
<cyphermox> yep, looks correct
<flexiondotorg> Cool, thanks.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox The merge proposal is here https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubuntu-mate-artful/+merge/329488
<flexiondotorg> I've test from a PPA. If you approve the merge I'll head to Bileto :-)
#ubuntu-installer 2017-08-25
<sbeattie> Ummm, why would ubiquity be trying to install the grub-efi-amd64-signed version from zesty in the 16.04.3 live media?
<sbeattie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1711971
<sbeattie> Aug 21 00:39:06 ubuntu ubiquity:  grub-efi-amd64-signed : Depends: grub-efi-amd64 (= 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu2)
<sbeattie> (from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/333983865/UbiquitySyslog.txt)
<jackpot51> Would it be possible to get the WPA 2 enterprise fix into Xenial? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1576024
<jackpot51> Sorry, wrong bug, this is the right one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1107935
<jackpot51> It would be good if both were fixed for Xenial, though
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox Can I get an approval on this please - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubuntu-mate-artful/+merge/329488
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: updated.
<flexiondotorg> ty
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox That <br /> is required.
<flexiondotorg> I have built and tested it from a PPA.
<flexiondotorg> I'm ready to head to bileto it you can approve this.
<cyphermox> sure, what I'm saying is you can achieve this same with proper use of p and css
<cyphermox> please don't
<cyphermox> I'll merge and upload
<flexiondotorg> OK. I'll stay away from Bileto.
<flexiondotorg> We have used <p> properly.
<flexiondotorg> Is there are reason why having a <br /> is going to cause problems?
<cyphermox> it's not going to cause problems per se
<cyphermox> it's bad form
<cyphermox> in other words, I wrote it down here, but if you're happy with how the slideshow looks, it's not a problem
<flexiondotorg> I'm happy with how the slides look.
<cyphermox> but /usually/ <br/> is a mark of fudging bad html.
<flexiondotorg> I'll make a note to remove the <br /> in the next slide update.
<cyphermox> no worries
<flexiondotorg> Cheers.
<cyphermox> you don't have to remove it either
<cyphermox> otoh, if you do, the trick is to change the bottom / top padding between paragraphs.
